# Becky Lynch Heel Turn



## Black Metal

It'd do wonder so yes I am in favor of it. She'll be cheered anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23

Not any time soon. She's probably facing Carmella at SummerSlam.


----------



## Vidie

She just needs creative to be more "creative" as she can play the babyface role very well.


----------



## Mordecay

She will at some point and she will lose more than she does now.

I hope she doesn't though, she is the most over babyface they have despite her booking and she is the best babyface they have tbh, Charlotte doesn't connect as well as she does as babyface and Asuka can't cut a promo very well. Besides, she sucked as heel on NXT.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I think had she went to Raw she would be a great face. But, Ronda is there and hogging the spotlight (although doing well wrestling-wise so I'm ok with it). 

Smackdown has Charlotte and Asuka as the 2 biggest faces on the show, men & women. Smackdown only has Iconics and Carmella, often at the same time :yum:. So, I'm on board for a heel turn. And, it could be a great personal feud between Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heel Becky in heels. :zayn3


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How long was she a heel in NXT?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

WWEfan4eva said:


> How long was she a heel in NXT?


Not that long and she was only a lackey for Sasha. Becky could kill being a heel if given the spotlight(not a lackey) and her moveset as heel would be brutal. 



































































Though Becky's heel turn in NXT led to Becky vs Sasha so it was actually the best thing that happened to Becky


----------



## Jnewt

Dear sweet Becky will never be a heel to me. She is everything perfect and beautiful in this grim world. She is love. She is life.


----------



## Skyblazer

I doubt that they are turning Becky anytime soon because of the way she connects with the audience. Charlotte and Asuka don't connect in the same way that Becky does. It would hurt the show really.

Charlotte isn't a sympathetic face and she can't pull it off whenever they tried.

Asuka can't pull off the underdog face seeing as her matches lose heat when she sells for long periods of time.

There's a difference between creative won't give you anything to work with and you have done all you can as a face. Becky is the former not the latter.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

If they turn her

Becky needs a heel theme


----------



## Crasp

No strong enough faces on SD.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Everyone doesnt need to turn heel... becky is a great natural babyface and should keep that alignment. Its so easy to root for her in comparison to other women on the roster


----------



## shadows123

At this point, i dont even know if Road dogg knows if she belongs to the women's roster  ....thats how much he has been incompetent at booking the smackdown women..He has had charlotte, Becky, Riott Squad, Naomi etc and still what we had over the past year was largely forgettable..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

All the people on Smackdown turning on her in the past

It all come back and take it out on her best friend when she won't expect it


----------



## Piers

She's a lot better as a face


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*No need to turn Becky right now. She is fine as a babyface and Smackdown needs her as one. *


----------



## foc

Becky might get a chance at finally being pushed once Vince is gone and Kevin Dunn fucks off.


----------



## Victor Chaos

If any should turn it should be Charlotte.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why doesn't Vince and Kevin like her Accent?

Sheamus and Finn Balor has the same accent as she does


----------



## Kratosx23

foc said:


> Becky might get a chance at finally being pushed once Vince is gone and Kevin Dunn fucks off.


Good thing she dies her hair then, I don't think it would be a positive for the division to have the champion looking like a 60 year old.


----------



## Riddle101

She's one of the most over natural babyfaces they have. I think i've said it before on her, but while I'm not against her turning heel and also don't think she needs to turn heel.


----------



## Dibil13

I really don't understand the obsession with Becky turning heel. It would be an awful decision. She's one of WWE's best babyfaces and none of the other women on Smackdown can play a sympathetic figure like she can. Who fills those shoes? At a time when likeable babyfaces are an endangered species, Becky is the last person who should be turning. Do people expect it to just magically turn her into Bliss overnight? She's never going to be treated that well. No amount of half baked turns will change this. 

As for whether she will turn, no. I don't expect it at any point within the next year. Smackdown's division is likely to lose their top babyface during the RTWM, through Charlotte winning the rumble and jumping to Raw. I think Becky will be the one pushed into the top spot to fill that hole.


----------



## Mordecay

Dibil13 said:


> As for whether she will turn, no. I don't expect it at any point within the next year. Smackdown's division is likely to lose their top babyface during the RTWM, through *Charlotte winning the rumble and jumping to Raw*. I think Becky will be the one pushed into the top spot to fill that hole.


Not sure about that, I mean, Asuka didn't jumped to SD when she challenged Charlotte for Mania, she was still part of RAW until the shake up. And I'm not sure they would go all the way with Becky, I think it is more likely that they will go with Naomi again if she doesn't get a run with the title this year or Asuka if she isn't too ruined after feuding with Carmella.


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> Not sure about that, I mean, Asuka didn't jumped to SD when she challenged Charlotte for Mania, she was still part of RAW until the shake up. And I'm not sure they would go all the way with Becky, I think it is more likely that they will go with Naomi again if she doesn't get a run with the title this year or Asuka if she isn't too ruined after feuding with Carmella.


It would be pointless to even try pretending that Charlotte wouldn't pick Rousey. Doubt there's going to be weeks of guessing or teasing this time. Sure, she won't _officially_ join Raw until after winning their belt but she'll still be removed from Smackdown's title scene. I bet Charlotte spends most of the build appearing on Raw regardless. A show and all that. There'll have to be someone else built up on Smackdown in any case.

Regardless of what happens with Carmella, I think Asuka is done challenging for titles at WM. She's 37 soon and will probably be settling into an enhancement talent/gatekeeper role any day now. I guess Naomi can never be truly counted out since WWE seems oddly fond of her, but she's also had notable wins at the past two Manias. Becky is currently 0-3 and seems primed to get a Zack Ryder style feel-good moment at some point. Maybe with the whole 'dropping it immediately' thing included :mj2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Dibil13 said:


> I really don't understand the obsession with Becky turning heel. It would be an awful decision. She's one of WWE's best babyfaces and none of the other women on Smackdown can play a sympathetic figure like she can. Who fills those shoes? At a time when likeable babyfaces are an endangered species, Becky is the last person who should be turning. Do people expect it to just magically turn her into Bliss overnight? She's never going to be treated that well. No amount of half baked turns will change this.
> 
> As for whether she will turn, no. I don't expect it at any point within the next year. Smackdown's division is likely to lose their top babyface during the RTWM, through Charlotte winning the rumble and jumping to Raw. I think Becky will be the one pushed into the top spot to fill that hole.


Pretty much this and the idea of turning her Heel is to somewhat give her a desirable push but besides that as long as she's over and getting wins on Smackdown then there isn't really any need for her to turn for now.


----------



## JDP2016

Yeah lets turn the most popular babyface on Smackdown into a heel. Nah Charlotte is the better choice for a heel turn.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

If it means she'll be used even remotely close to how she should be I'd sign up for it tomorrow....


But who in there right mind could boo Becky Lynch??? Look at her!










She's adorable!


----------



## Kratosx23

Dibil13 said:


> Do people expect it to just magically turn her into Bliss overnight? She's never going to be treated that well. No amount of half baked turns will change this.


She won't be Bliss, but WWE is a heat based company. They're more likely to push anybody as a heel, especially because Kevin Dunn's excuse about her accent goes out the window once the argument comes up, because it's about annoying people.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> If it means she'll be used even remotely close to how she should be I'd sign up for it tomorrow....
> 
> 
> But who in there right mind could boo Becky Lynch??? Look at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's adorable!


Personally, I find it quite easy. She's a massive cornball, like Cena. Her "humor" is horrendous.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Personally, I find it quite easy.


That's why I said "in their right mind".



Couldn't resist :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Technically, you're correct. My right mind is to change the channel, or give her silence if I'm required to watch her because Asuka is in the same segment. Booing does nothing, as the last 15 years have proven.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

She's kinda like Cena, But with only 1 belt to show for it

Like I said in the Bayley Post

Fans will assume Everyone besides Becky and Bayley won't be suited for being a heel


----------



## drougfree

She cant talk , she will be worse than Nakamura


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I actually really enjoyed her as a heel on NXT, but I wouldn't turn her just yet.


----------



## Gn1212

Hope not. Dpn't want to waste another fantastic babyface for a cheap heel turn that will probably have her doing even worse in time.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I guess you guys are right

But I want her finisher from when she was Rebecca Knox


----------



## Wildcat410

Charlotte is the one that should be turned heel. Her face character and mic work is really bland.

Becky is a natural babyface and kind of a Ricky Steamboat type in that I'm not sure they should ever be heels.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I actually really enjoyed her as a heel on NXT, but I wouldn't turn her just yet.


How long was she a heel for?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I think a few months. Don't really remember.


----------



## Hangman

No. Creative need to actually give her something. She's over with a good look. She doesn't need a random heel turn.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

She's winning the belt at Summerslam as a face. 

They planted the seed at MITB and she's unstoppable right know. Get the you deserved it chants ready.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Don't scare me with that thread title.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> She's winning the belt at Summerslam as a face.
> 
> They planted the seed at MITB and she's unstoppable right know. Get the you deserved it chants ready.


I hope your right.


----------



## Channelocho

I always thought she needed to go heel, but the response at MITB changed my mind, they just need to book her better and she could be huge on the Smackdown side. They seem to be trying to build her up, and I hope she gets the title shot at Summerslam and wins it.


----------



## TapYouOut

No. Too likeable. She would not make a detestable heel. Her and Bayley are two of the only true faces in the company turning either one heel is just dumb.


----------



## Sincere

What for? She's over. She's on a winning streak. The crowd wants to root for her and see her win.

A heel turn at this moment would be a terrible, entirely unnecessary, completely tone-deaf call and wasted opportunity.


----------



## Kratosx23

Sincere said:


> What for? She's over. She's on a winning streak. The crowd wants to root for her and see her win.
> 
> A heel turn at this moment would be a terrible, entirely unnecessary, completely tone-deaf call and wasted opportunity.


So you're saying you've got the odds around 95%?


----------



## Mutant God

No Becky is face and Charlotte is heel, its kind of like the rivalry between Sting and Ric Flair


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Sincere said:


> What for? She's over. She's on a winning streak. The crowd wants to root for her and see her win.


I don't mean now, Yes she's going win the belt from Carmella at SS


----------



## Tag89

you misspelt 'charlotte flair' m8


----------



## WWEfan4eva

RetepAdam. said:


> Don't scare me with that thread title.


Lol, My bad..But she will need a overhaul soon, Not now

Later


----------



## Mutant God

Tag89 said:


> you misspelt 'charlotte flair' m8


no I didn't


----------



## Skyblazer

Becky doesn't need a heel turn. She needs to have a title reign with at least 3 televised title defenses where she wins her title matches clean. That will remove the fluke champion black mark off her character so she can get even more over.

She is much better on her own.


----------



## Prosper

Becky is great as a face or a heel. It doesn't matter to me what she is. I just want her to be fuckin booked properly. I still can't believe she didn't win the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Lord Trigon

I was expecting her to cost Asuka the title match and align with Sonya and Mandy at Money in the Bank taking the role of leader since: 
-They keep saying Absolution is dead (if it was dead wouldn't they stop mentioning it?)
-All the talk of her needing a change in her approach to jump start her career
-The fact she cost Asuka her first SD match and Sonya and Mandy brought that up onscreen
-Smackdown really needs a heel fans believe is a threat to the babyfaces

What we got instead of that was of course _heaps_ better... >_>


----------



## WWEfan4eva

As long she wins the title on SS


----------



## The Wood

I think they're probably happy with her being a second-fiddle babyface. At some point they'll turn her when they want her to do something with Charlotte or whoever. She might even get a title run out of it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Becky really needs a change


----------



## Oneiros

No, the best face in the company doesn't need a heel turn. She needs to be booked well.


----------



## Asuka842

Turning Becky heel would be one of the most idiotic moves that they could make, which is why they'll probably do it. 1. Charlotte is far more natural as a heel whereas Becky is a natural babyface, 2. SDL has too many female heels as it is, and 3. It'd just prove yet again how much WWE SUCKS at properly developing babyfaces.

"So we have this naturally likeable woman whom the crowd likes and has remained over for years despite shit booking. I know, lets NOT properly capitalize on that and then just turn her heel, that isn't stupid and counterproductive at all."

Seriously, so dumb.


----------



## 751161

This would be one of the dumbest Heel turns they could do this year if it happens. Aside from the initial shock value "Oh my god, Becky turned!", you've then lost one of your most over talents on the SD roster and the only big babyface in the Women's Division with momentum. And with the overabundance of heels, you really need someone like Becky to even it out.

Charlotte turning makes WAY more sense, considering she's a natural Heel. Let Becky sneak one, and Charlotte get pissed post-match. Simple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Turn her heel and let her grind Charlotte underneath her sandaled heel. :becky


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Charlotte sucks as a face because her character is the exact same for both alignments.
Asuka has been buried six feet under.
Naomi is Naomi.
Everyone else is a heel.

Yes, turn your biggest and only female babyface heel; gotta have those 'moments'!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Add in the lists of dumb ass ideals for this company to do and if they do then they have truly lost on how to be creative with baby faces. A talent that has and will always be consider one of the best baby faces in this generation of wrestling. Turning Becky heel now would be a stupid as turning Orton face. It just doesn't work and this company should know that. Hopefully they have some common sense and not do that shit. *


----------



## Skyblazer

The Fourth Wall said:


> This would be one of the dumbest Heel turns they could do this year if it happens. Aside from the initial shock value "Oh my god, Becky turned!", you've then lost one of your most over talents on the SD roster and the only big babyface in the Women's Division with momentum. And with the overabundance of heels, you really need someone like Becky to even it out.
> 
> Charlotte turning makes WAY more sense, considering she's a natural Heel. Let Becky sneak one, and Charlotte get pissed post-match. Simple.


You're right about how dumb turning Becky heel would be since she is pretty hot right now. 

I wouldn't say that Becky is the most over on Smackdown, but she is pretty popular.

What most fans don't get about heel turns is that it's the timing of a heel turn that matters not the writing or booking. 

Charlotte's delivery in her promo feels disingenuous with the way she keeps referring to Becky as her best friend.


----------



## Asuka842

All of Charlotte's babyface promos feel that way imo. Everything about the way that she speaks and the way that she carries herself just screams "arrogant elitist heel." Heck even her whole "genetically superior" thing does as well.


----------



## Psyche

Turning Charlotte makes more sense if their long term plan is to set up Charlotte & Rousey for WrestleMania. Becky would make a great heel, but it's not what the division needs right now.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I never said anything right now turning her, That was a month ago 

I just said she needs a change


----------



## InexorableJourney

Well Becky's foreign, I wonder if there is some established blueprint for how to turn a foreign wrestler heel?


----------



## Hangman

Instead of turning a popular natural babyface heel, why don't we try just booking her better?


----------



## 751161

Ultron said:


> Instead of turning a popular natural babyface heel, why don't we try just booking her better?


Too much hassle. :trolldog

To be fair, they have been booking her well, it's just whether they go all the way this time or not, or squander it because Carmella is obviously so good as Champion.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

I wouldn't say Asuka is buried, but I would however say that Becky is liable to snap..


----------



## Crasp

If they were to turn Becky heel, it would only be to sure up Charlotte's position as number one face of SD's women's division. So, it's certainly not unlikely. Although it _could_ backfire and cause people to resent Charlotte more.


----------



## 751161

Crasp said:


> If they were to turn Becky heel, it would only be to sure up Charlotte's position as number one face of SD's women's division. So, it's certainly not unlikely. Although it _could_ backfire and cause people to resent Charlotte more.


I guarantee that's what would happen. People wouldn't want to boo Becky, the fans love her. Charlotte has never been _that_ over as a babyface, I could seriously see it backfiring massively. Especially with how she was shoehorned in to the Title picture when she only returned on Tuesday.


----------



## tommo010

I touched on this in the Becky thread with the direction they could go, the only way to turn Charlotte heel is have Becky win at SS and Charlotte attack her afterwards anything else doesn't really work. The narrative they played out on SD indicated Becky will turn because Charlotte is gonna steal her moment/Championship and shes gonna snap and play the "you get handed everything" card and I had to fight for it. 

I fully expect the Smackdown title feud for Evolution will be Becky and Charlotte with Becky likely to be the heel and winning the title from Charlotte mainly for reason if they do go the Rousey v Charlotte route for Mania I'd expect Becky v Asuka to be the Smackdown match meaning turning Becky heel is more logical as they'd have to turn Charlotte and Asuka to give these feuds a narrative not unheard of to be fair but turning 2 of your major babyfaces heel to accommodate one babyface on a brand where heels are plenty a little unbalanced. Whether this works or not is different matter since Becky is so over but never rule out anything in WWE when they set their mind to something.


----------



## TD Stinger

This was something I was supporting for and hoping for a few months ago. But keep in mind, that was before Becky got this big push she's had recently. At the time, I thought she was dead in the water never to get another push so my mentality was "why the hell not at this point."

But now? I can't say it's something I want to see. Hell, I can't eve say I want either Becky or Charlotte to fully turn heel, especially if Charlotte is going to go to Raw and face Rousey at Mania. To me, I would book Charlotte and Becky a lot like Zayn vs. Neville from NXT back in 2014. 2 friends who go through a big disagreement over the title, but neither one truly goes to the dark side.


----------



## llj

How much you wanna bet this is all just another set up for the tag belts tournament like with Sasha and Bayley. Nobody is turning heel, hell the other 2 top face women are just as likely to go heel as Becky, even though it would "make sense" for Becky to go bad. But she won't. Cuz she's too damn good and over at her current bridesmaid role. Smackdown barely thinks more than a week ahead about their women's division as it is, now you're asking them to actually write an involving storyline for them?


----------



## Ger

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> She's winning the belt at Summerslam as a face.
> 
> They planted the seed at MITB and she's unstoppable right know. Get the you deserved it chants ready.


I hope so, but I expect something else:
Charlotte comes out of nowhere and gets a title shot, while Becky had to wait forever and moved though all the roster. They said all this on this show. when Charlotte wins at SS18, Becky will turn against Charlotte.


----------



## Chelsea

:vince Quite frankly, there are no more heels and faces in the women's division, dammit. All of them should be referred to as Vince's Devils quite frankly. Yeeeaaah!


----------



## JTB33b

It would be just like the WWE to do something stupid like this. Turn fan favorites heel but keep the hated babyfaces the same. Charlotte should be the one to turn.


----------



## thegockster

Have Charlotte beat Carmella due to Beckys hard work and she sneaks the win, Then leading up to Evolution have Charlotte turn heel to protect her title, I would even put the Iconics with her just to add to it but leading up to Evolution have Becky take out both of them so it's 1 on 1 and have Becky go over at Evolution, it's more meaningful for Becky to beat Charlotte than Carmella imo


----------



## 2K JAY

Man those flannel pants she used to wear 

:trips5


----------



## tommo010

The only plus side i can see for Becky heel is her reign will likely be a long one given how WWE likes to book their female womens champions


----------



## 751161

tommo010 said:


> The only plus side i can see for Becky heel is her reign will likely be a long one given how WWE likes to book their female womens champions


Possibly. I do see her having a short reign if they turn Charlotte and do this whole storyline with Becky, hard to believe Charlotte would lose to Becky as a fresh Heel.


----------



## Skyblazer

The number of days for reigns is irrelevant.


----------



## 751161

Skyblazer said:


> The number of days for reigns is irrelevant.


I disagree in Becky's case, it'd be nice to see her have a somewhat decent reign before she drops it, not being totally transitional. Seeing her get a few defenses under her belt before she drops it to Charlotte or whomever. Otherwise she just goes back to what she was doing before.


----------



## lymmel

The Fourth Wall said:


> Possibly. I do see her having a short reign if they turn Charlotte and do this whole storyline with Becky, hard to believe Charlotte would lose to Becky as a fresh Heel.


I could see them trying to get Charlotte one short heel run before putting over Becky at Evolution. It would give her the most combined reigns with the new titles before heading into the build with Ronda for Mania. Someone backstage probably cares about that stuff.


----------



## Disruptive_One

If Becky does turn heel. It would be completely justified.


----------



## jaden85

Charlotte should be the one to turn on Becky after Becky wins the title off Carmella.

at Evolution have heel Charlotte beat Becky with the help of incoming Tag Team Champions Iiconics.


----------



## Skyblazer

The Fourth Wall said:


> I disagree in Becky's case, it'd be nice to see her have a somewhat decent reign before she drops it, not being totally transitional. Seeing her get a few defenses under her belt before she drops it to Charlotte or whomever. Otherwise she just goes back to what she was doing before.


The number defenses matters more than the number of days.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really think Carmella is retaining at SS

They going to put Becky & Charlotte as a Tag Team


----------



## Skyblazer

WWEfan4eva said:


> I really think Carmella is retaining at SS
> 
> They going to put Becky & Charlotte as a Tag Team


I doubt it. There isn't enough options left for Carmella to last until Evolution. She's beat nearly everyone.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Skyblazer said:


> I doubt it. There isn't enough options left for Carmella to last until Evolution. She's beat nearly everyone.


Well it be Charlotte or Becky then

If it's Charlotte winning, I see Becky snapping on her

Or not do anything


----------



## Chris22

If Charlotte wins at SummerSlam i'll be pressed as hell lol! Just walking in and stealing Becky's moment, not good. I think they'll tease a Becky heel turn just to cause a bit of tension but i don't think she'll actually turn. We already have a lot of heels on SmackDown anyways, they just need to become more credible.


----------



## foc

Becky/Charlotte will play out exactly like Sasha/Bayley with all sorts of teasing heel turn but eventually they will be best friends again.


----------



## tommo010

jaden85 said:


> incoming Tag Team Champions Iiconics.


It's funny you think any other tag team but Bayley and Sasha will win the tag titles if they do have a tag division :beckylol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

foc said:


> Becky/Charlotte will play out exactly like Sasha/Bayley with all sorts of teasing heel turn but eventually they will be best friends again.


That I was thinking


----------



## Solarsonic

I think Becky Lynch is too good of a face for that.


----------



## Krin

Turning her would be a bad move right now. Maybe in the distant future.


----------



## rbhayek

No heel turn if they want to truly do a Horsewomen vs Horsewomen feud.


----------



## Skyblazer

The thing is, there really isn't a point to turning her right now. The fact that Becky is still going strong as a face is a great thing. Longevity is more important for careers than peaking early into the main roster run.

Wrestling is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*








*All of the dirty looks, prodding from Carmella, and general unhappiness with mediocrity has FINALLY pushed Becky Lynch over the edge to turn on Charlotte Flair. After 3 years of being in her shadow, Becky finally snapped on her best friend and clocked her in the face when she lost yet another title match to Charlotte and was expected to stand there and clap for her own failures. This is the most justified heel turn we've seen since Sami Zayn's, because doing the "right" thing and being friendly to everybody no matter how much she gets shit on has gotten Becky nowhere. It's long overdue, but It's better late than never. *


----------



## LA Park

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Was it a heel turn? This could just be another Bayley/Sasha situation.

If it was a heel turn, I don't expect anything to change. Becky will still be a jobber.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Loved it. Now I just hope she won't job to Charlotte, because that wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*












Huh? All I saw was Becky becoming a more over babyface when I didn't think that was possible. Charlotte turned heel......by getting her ass whopped deservedly.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky whooped Charlotte's ass and I can't blame her.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I never thought I'd see Becky Lynch turn heel. That crowd reaction she received tonight :sodone

Despite being over as a babyface, I'll give this turn a chance. Becky could make her heel run work like Sami Zayn did


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

It's cool and we'll see where it goes, but it still seems rather stupid to completely waste any potential for a great babyface title run. Becky was easily the best and purest babyface on either female rosters, and consistently got excellent reactions, even despite the booking she got. And its obvious how much they liked her with the reaction she got for going heel here, so it makes it even more questionable, although the reasoning why it happens does make sense. 

What scares me is that hopefully it doesn't end up similar to Nakamura's heel turn, where Becky just loses a bunch and ends up in the lower card as a failed heel experiment. With how many occasions I've been let down, it's really hard to get excited about her booking, even with something that is brand new and has potential like this. We'll see how she does here, I could see it being a situation like Sami Zayn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

*I am actually fine with it since her last heel time was short lived in NXT 2014/15. About time I say. About time we see no more Miss's Nice Girl and now about taking down some shit. This whole month has been a set up for a heel turn for Becky. I won't judge it yet since it just happened on the main roster. It makes her character more fresh and breath of air. I know the fans are still going to cheer her though but it's about time I say. Becky was alright as a heel in NXT. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I say Becky just meted out some justice. The crowd approved of her actions. It didn't feel like a heel turn for that reason. I hope she beats Charlotte in a hair vs hair match for the title. :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Great! I wouldn't have minded either Charlotte or Becky turning heel but since Becky as a heel is something new, I'm excited for it. Cannot wait for SmackDown.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*






These Spanish commentators are amazing! :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I'm assuming this is why Dean didn't turn, cos they didn't want two turns/beat-downs to happen on the same show?

But I had to laugh at how much the crowd loved Becky whooping Charlotte's ass :lol When the crowd were booing when they hugged LOL.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

We will see what happens on SD whether or not this was a convincing Heel turn or not, Just because she got massive pops tonight for her post match attack on Charlotte doesn't mean she is still Face.

But I will have to say that was a long time coming for Flair for stabbing Becky in the back in the past.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky came out looking like she rightfully got revenge on Charlotte for taking her spotlight and opportunity. The fans were very behind Becky attacking Charlotte. So I have a hard time believing that Becky turned heel.

If WWE wont be stubborn with this situation they will turn Charlotte heel instead and let the fans do what they want, that is cheer for Becky, and push her over Charlotte. That probably wont happen though.

Becky can be a badass face who no longer takes the BS from Charlotte.

Charlottes little interview talk after the match with the "my father told me that I am doing something right if I can only count on one hand how many friends I have" sounded heelish.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

That heel turn didn't work. Becky tried but she will need Smackdown to keep pushing it. At SS, the crowd was not having any of it. They cheered everything she did even though she was attempting to do heelish things.


----------



## Skyblazer

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I'm not fond of it, but we will see where it goes. I hope that they don't copy anything from her NXT heel run which was a waste of time. Let her go her own way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I say Becky just meted out some justice. The crowd approved of her actions. It didn't feel like a heel turn for that reason. I hope she beats Charlotte in a hair vs hair match for the title. :beckylol


*The crowd felt like I have for the last year. I even popped for that because it ACTUALLY is about damn time. I could never understand how some vocal Becky fans on the site wanted her to float around as a face doing the same shit and expecting a different result. That is literal insanity. This is definitely the right move.*


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky acted like a heel tonight. What did Charlotte do wrong? She won fair and square.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The crowd felt like I have for the last year. I even popped for that because it ACTUALLY is about damn time. I could never understand how some vocal Becky fans on the site wanted her to float around as a face doing the same shit and expecting a different result. That is literal insanity. This is definitely the right move.*


We talked about this a couple of years ago. Becky was being portrayed as being stupid as fuck for constantly getting taken advantage of and never snapping back. She needed this and can be a good heel. She does need a title win to really cement her status as top heel of Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



JDP2016 said:


> Becky acted like a heel tonight. What did Charlotte do wrong? She won fair and square.


She got herself inserted into the match. It was supposed to be 1 on 1, then Charlotte got added just because she stuck her nose in Beckys business.

Anyway, I think it's funny that people are like "Yeah, she needed to turn heel, because she was a stupid, misused babyface", as if that somehow just excuses the company being so absurdly dumb to fuck her over so badly they had to turn her to begin with. In any competent company, she never would've had to turn heel and be in a role she's not natural in. They've now effectively turned Charlotte into Roman Reigns because of their stupidity, when she was actually over. This is Bryan and Roman all over again.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky isnt the heel. People are tired of Charlotte with the belt. Shes worn out her welcome. She shouldn't even try to be a face anymore. Embrace being the corporate pick and be the heel Roman wont be.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

In the heat of the moment I thought heel turn, the more I think about it we could well be getting another Bayley situation.

Don't jump the gun just yet, we'll see on Tuesday (Y)


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Well done tonight. But I hope it isn't a situation where Becky focuses her anger towards the fans. She has strong support with younger girls. She should focus her anger towards Charlotte, and possibly Paige.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

If this is how they wrote her heel turn, creative is worse at their job than I originally thought.

If they really wanted a heel turn *she could actually work with*, first of all, they should have had her turn on someone who is actually a good babyface. Secondly, they should have had her rob that someone of the title in heel fashion. They should not have had her claw her way back from obscurity and grind her way through a division against all odds, into a title shot, only to be dicked out of it by someone who was gift-wrapped a place in a match that she really had no business being in.

Narratively, if this was their pitiful attempt at a heel turn, they fucked this up about as badly as they could have. Now she's never going to get booed. She's never going to be able to get heel heat. Because the story they've been telling, and tonight's booking, and the face they chose for her just made the most sympathetic woman on the roster even more sympathetic than she already naturally is, and has been made out to be for the previous months, which is precisely why she got cheered when she 'turned' on Charlotte. So, if this was a heel turn, they just gave her an impossible task as a consequence of the drooling retards known as WWE creative.

This is the most disjointed, disconnected, nonsensical, out-of-touch excuse for a heel turn, if it was supposed to be a heel turn. At this point, I don't see how Becky can possibly turn this situation into heel heat and truly become the 'bad guy' of this story, no matter what she does.

Moreover, if they wanted the title back on Charlotte tonight, which they obviously did, SHE should have turned heel on Becky via robbing her of an otherwise certain pinfall/submission victory, or cheating somehow.


----------



## Manhands

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

What's amazing is that the WWE has booked Becky just about as poorly as you can book anyone...and she is still the most over woman in the division. Tonight proved it.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Females always look hotter when they turn heel so I'm excited to see Becky in the coming weeks...

Well more so than I normally am at least.


----------



## Krin

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I wonder why they decided to go that route instead of turning Charlotte heel. She is better as a heel and the fans were behind Becky. I would think if they're going to set up Charlotte vs Ronda, they would want Charlotte to be a heel. 

I just question if it was the right move.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Forgive me for not being excited about them ruining another babyface. At the end of the day this is all just an agenda for Charlotte, nobody is allowed to upstage her without punishment. Not Becky, not Sasha, not Asuka, no one.

Maybe now is finally the time people realize that Charlotte is the female Roman Reigns, the crowd seemed to get it last night. We'll see if it lasts.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Turning Becky heel is stupid no matter how you spin it. If they booked her right, she wouldn't need to turn. From that description though, if Becky still got cheered as a heel... :lmao

I hope fellow Becky fans don't get their hopes up, because Charlotte's winning again. I'm curious, regardless of how bad of a decision it was, to see how Becky fares as a heel. She was a fantastic face, but I'm confident that she'll be able to pull it off as a credible heel too.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

And it's completely logical!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Turning Becky heel is stupid no matter how you spin it. If they booked her right, she wouldn't need to turn. From that description though, if Becky still got cheered as a heel... <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I hope fellow Becky fans don't get their hopes up, because Charlotte's winning again. I'm curious, regardless of how bad of a decision it was, to see how Becky fares as a heel. She was a fantastic face, but I'm confident that she'll be able to pull it off as a credible heel too.


As a Heel now I'm confident she is guaranteed to win the title again and prevents her from playing second fiddle to Charlotte during her reign.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I was about to bump my post I made about Becky's Heel Turn, But didn't

Anyhoo, There's a reason why she turned


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

It made sense to me. . . she was sick of people that were supposed to be her friends getting ahead by taking advantage of her.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I loved it. I've been wanting heel solo Becky for a while.

I think at the end of Becky's career, this segment will be the one I watch the most. Even more than her SD Title win. Becky Lynch got the best reaction of the night and i think of her entire career.






Mean Becky yall :mark:


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> As a Heel now I'm confident she is guaranteed to win the title again and prevents her from playing second fiddle to Charlotte during her reign.


I didn't see the segment yet because I'm pissed about the result. But I don't see her winning the title anyway, that's just not how WWE operates. She might not play second fiddle, but she'll be treated as the one who's wrong, when she has all the right to be fed up. Her receiving a pop for kicking Charlote's ass shows the fans recognize it too.


----------



## lymmel

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I hope she leaves that babyface wrestling style behind and starts destroying limbs like she was always meant to.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I should of bumped this

Glad she turned


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I don't know whether it's a heel turn or not but the BK crowd loved her beating Charlotte, as did I.

:beckylol


----------



## project.cs.help

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

It's about damn time!! Totally marked out when I saw her lose it!


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

WWE's logic. Let's turn a beloved babyface heel but we will keep a hated babyface Roman Reigns as a face.

They should have done the same scenario but with Charlotte turning heel. Her motive being is now that she is champion again she doesn't need Becky. Then you could have Becky chase Charlotte for the title but as a face.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I didn't think the women had faces and heels? I was under the assumption they were all to be viewed as catty bitches.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

now we have to suffer through charlotte hogging the title for the next year, maybe occasionally losing it to becky for a couple of weeks like her feud with Sasha.. fml


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky beat that ass. I agree that it didn't feel like a heel turn. Crowd loved every second of it. So did I.


----------



## shadows123

So you`ve a natural heel and a natural baby face..what do you do..of course, you do the opposite.. classic WWE and Road Dogg booking...


----------



## foc

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Becky didn't turn heel. Sasha/Bayley playing out on SDL. Funny thing is Becky recently told Charlotte how they aren't Sasha/Bayley.

There will be lots of heel teases but nothing will come from it. They also might attend counseling with Dr. Shelby too. It will take awhile not sure as long as Sasha/Bayley but they too will be best friends once again.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Why turn Becky into a heel, When she gets the biggest reaction on smackdown


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> We talked about this a couple of years ago. Becky was being portrayed as being stupid as fuck for constantly getting taken advantage of and never snapping back. She needed this and can be a good heel. She does need a title win to really cement her status as top heel of Smackdown.


*Seriously, Charlotte has won the Smackdown title twice in half the time Becky has been on the show with only a charity reign since Eva Marie couldn't stay off drugs. If she didn't turn heel here, she'd might as well go back to Shimmer.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

How is it that WWE is incapable of reading the room most of the time? Turning Becky heel against a babyface Charlotte Flair is like having John Wayne try to become hated in a movie by turning on Vincent Price circa 1960. :lmao Some people are faces, some people are heels. Charlotte is dull and not particularly believable as a face, while Becky is almost like Rey Mysterio; turning her heel is almost a suicide mission for the writing staff. :lol

Having said that, if Becky Lynch succeeds as a heel all the more power to her. Her popularity has never been properly handled or capitalized upon by WWE so maybe they can get behind her as a heel. We shall see.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

I loved the reaction to it, just because it was so funny.

I _would_ say the booking was unfatholmably dumb, but honestly it's WWE, thus par for the course.

Only way this works out _well_ for Becky is if the support for her sustains and forces WWE to change course. Because the alternative and more likely scenario is that this is all just to give Charlotte something to "overcome", and once Charlotte wins at Evolution, Becky goes back to... well, where she's aways been.


----------



## 751161

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*

Finally?

She's a natural babyface, I'd much rather have her in that role.

I thought last night was silly, aside from the shock value of her turning. Neither one got the desired reactions. Becky got cheered louder despite turning Heel, and Charlotte got booed as a babyface. It was backwards as hell.

I thought Becky did a good job, and she will continue to do well in a Heel role, but they failed in what they tried to achieve last night. Heels are meant to be booed.


----------



## InexorableJourney

At least in storyline line it gives Becky something to do.

Still it was great to see Becky go all Stone Cold Steve Boston on her ass.


----------



## tommo010

Look it's simple this was an intended heel turn just because the crowd popped for it doesn't make it any less intended, right or wrong what Becky did was the act of a heel.


----------



## 751161

tommo010 said:


> Look it's simple this was an intended heel turn just because the crowd popped for it doesn't make it any less intended, right or wrong what Becky did was the act of a heel.


Still doesn't change the fact it was dumb though. :draper2 Why turn someone Heel if they are obviously going to get cheered, and continue to get cheered over the supposed "babyface"

Becky's reaction was obvious, nobody wanted to see Charlotte win it once again after her lengthy reign she recently had. I'll be surprised if Charlotte doesn't continue to get mixed reactions or mostly boos from now on after last night.


----------



## Crasp

tommo010 said:


> Look it's simple this was an intended heel turn just because the crowd popped for it doesn't make it any less intended, right or wrong what Becky did was the act of a heel.


... Everyone knows it was an _intended_ heel turn. It's just that the net result is Becky's now _more_ over and Charlotte's _more_ despised, so the _result_ was not intended.

The problem is that this leads to the conclusion of the feud being entirely flat.

When they do the big payoff match, either the crowd are going to shit on Charlotte and root for Becky (even though Becky's destinned to lose in this narrative) or by that point the crowd are going to be so uninvested in the whole feud just because it's so backwards and because the obvious conclusion is so depressing/unwanted to everyone watching.


----------



## Not Lying

Crasp said:


> ... Everyone knows it was an _intended_ heel turn. *It's just that the net result is Becky's now more over and Charlotte's more despised, so the result was not intended.*
> 
> The problem is that this leads to the conclusion of the feud being entirely flat.
> 
> When they do the big payoff match, either the crowd are going to shit on Charlotte and root for Becky (even though Becky's destinned to lose in this narrative) or by that point the crowd are going to be so uninvested in the whole feud just because it's so backwards and because the obvious conclusion is so depressing/unwanted to everyone watching.


I would like to believe that this is what they intended...I mean..Common...Anyone should know that Becky wasn't gona get booed if she snaps..you're average WF member predicts that..right? they're not that stupid or delusional... maybe they'll have a long term plan for this and for this "expected" reaction :lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

On one hand, it was fantastic to see Becky get the reaction she did, because, fact is, Charlotte is now regarded by most fans as being one of the best female wrestlers ever, she's generally very over with fans, and she was absolutely HATED by the fans, very few actually wanted to see her win compared to Becky (obviously partially because the story they booked generated nothing but sympathy for Becky, everything pointed to her getting her win, and Charlotte just swanned in and stole it, totally undeservedly). Plus, given the reaction that she got, it might at least give WWE a big hint that Becky is indeed one of WWE's best and most relatable talents. 

On the other hand, they've shot themselves in the foot here. While Becky is a natural babyface, there's a good chance she's going to impress as a heel as well, and given the momentum she has as a result of the story she had, combined with the heel turn, i don't see crowd support for her dying down compared to Charlotte, who has virtually never been out of the title picture while she's been actively competing. 

Regardless though, i'm really, really looking forward to this Becky/Charlotte feud, it's got big potential, and i shall sit in anticipation once again hoping that Becky finally gets her win, despite the fact that's the opposite of what they would probably want us to think.


----------



## thegockster

I really don't understand a few on here, Saying her turn was illogical when it's the most logical thing wwe has done in years, A more edgy Becky Lynch is best for business and it will take her to the next level, Instead of been a midcarder theirs now a chance she could headline Evolution


----------



## arch.unleash

The heel turn that got the biggest fucking pop of the night :lol This company is doing EVERYTHING wrong, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Crasp

thegockster said:


> I really don't understand a few on here, Saying her turn was illogical when it's the most logical thing wwe has done in years, A more edgy Becky Lynch is best for business and it will take her to the next level, Instead of been a midcarder theirs now a chance she could headline Evolution


Trish vs. Bliss & Nikki vs. Ronda are both happening at Evolution, so there's no chance Becky headlines shit.

Becky might get the title at HiaC. That'd be cool to see. But it's only so that they can put it back on Charlotte at Evolution (or even at the Australia show so that they can do Charlotte-Asuka at Evolution). Once Charlotte's got it back, Becky is high & dry.


----------



## JustAName

Oki booking wise this had to happen: 

It has been brewing for a loooong time now, she's felt underutilized, under appreciated, pushed aside. Now she had FINALLY gotten her fair chance (or so she thought) when she defeated Carmella to EARN that ONE on ONE (crucial part here which will be revisited in the most crucial part in her snapping later on) title match, knowing in her heart of hearts that one on one she can beat Carmella. Suddenly out of nowhere Charlotte comes back and manages to get herself into a chance at being added to Becky's earned ONE on ONE title shot, the reason for why she gets that chance? PAIGE wants to stick it to Carmella, not even considering how fair that is to Becky. You can now feel Becky is fuuming, she probably knows Charlotte will beat Carmella and get added. She is conflicted, cause while Charlotte is her best friend, she EARNED this opportunity through hard work as where Charlotte gets handed things on a silver platter, largely because of her name and PRIOR accomplishments. She doesn't say she wants Charlotte to lose, but you can feel every single bit of her wishes for it and is highlighted by how she sold it when Charlotte did win and was added to the match.

Closing moments of the match at SummerSlam, Becky has Carmella DEAD TO RIGHTS in the middle of the ring in the disarmer, just like she said, she would beat Carmella if it was one one one, she has it done and out of nowhere guess who shows up, hits her with natural selection and PINS her and wins what she feels should be her title because this SHOULD have been a ONE on ONE match not a triple threat. Everything she has had to go through just for it to be stolen by her so called best friend, in the end made her snap and take out all the built up anger and resentment of Charlotte and her position out on her. Having all the unfair treatment surface and the rage consume her.

I wish the beatdown was a bit more brutal to really point out everything she has been carrying inside and suppressing, completely losing it and hammer Charlotte with chair shots or ripping her arm off, beating her with a monitor.. anything basically, that's my only "complaint" about the turn


----------



## thegockster

Crasp said:


> Trish vs. Bliss & Nikki vs. Ronda are both happening at Evolution, so there's no chance Becky headlines shit.
> 
> Becky might get the title at HiaC. That'd be cool to see. But it's only so that they can put it back on Charlotte at Evolution (or even at the Australia show so that they can do Charlotte-Asuka at Evolution). Once Charlotte's got it back, Becky is high & dry.


But theirs a chance she could do it right? Before last night their was zero


----------



## RBrooks

I love how hypocritical Charlotte comes up here. 

First thing she tells is that titles come and go, friendship is forever, or some shit. But she inserted herself in that match, knowing very well that it was Becky's time to shine. She lost her 2 rematches, go the fuck away and give others a chance. This is a somewhat of a big stage. Let your FRIEND (who matters, instead of a title, as you say) take the spotlight, let her win and then challenge her in a fair fight. That's what a great babyface would do. But no, she comes out here and wines about losing her friend. On top of that, she should've noticed Becky being frustrated with her during past 2 or 3 weeks. There's no way Becky is a heel here - the heel is Charlotte, she was egotistical and selfish, she played with Becky and got what she deserved.


----------



## Asuka842

(Sees how NXT actually let babyface Kairi Sane WIN and beat the heel in the big title match).

(Sees how the MR just wont let Becky win as a babyface in a big moment, had her eat the pin yet again, and Charlotte wins again and they try to get "cute and clever" with the booking yet again)."

Yeah once again NXT>>>>>>The Main Roster in terms of booking.


----------



## rbl85

Asuka842 said:


> (Sees how NXT actually let babyface Kairi Sane WIN and beat the heel in the big title match).
> 
> (Sees how the MR just wont let Becky win as a babyface in a big moment, had her eat the pin yet again, and Charlotte wins again and they try to get "cute and clever" with the booking yet again)."
> 
> Yeah once again NXT>>>>>>The Main Roster *in terms of booking*.


In terms of everything


----------



## Kratosx23

Asuka842 said:


> (Sees how NXT actually let babyface Kairi Sane WIN and beat the heel in the big title match).
> 
> (Sees how the MR just wont let Becky win as a babyface in a big moment, had her eat the pin yet again, and Charlotte wins again and they try to get "cute and clever" with the booking yet again)."
> 
> Yeah once again NXT>>>>>>The Main Roster in terms of booking.


Not only that, in NXT, Japanese people are actually winners. 

I'm convinced Vince has no idea what goes on in NXT, because he hasn't put a stop to it.


----------



## thegockster

Maybe people need to let it play out before saying it's bad booking


----------



## Ger

RBrooks said:


> I love how hypocritical Charlotte comes up here.


She talks like always.  It is so damn boring.


----------



## Crasp

thegockster said:


> But theirs a chance she could do it right? Before last night their was zero


Same chance either way. If Charlotte had been the one to turn it would indicate that a Becky push was coming. This just indicated a Charlotte push is upon us again. Regardless of who's face/heel, it was never going to be above both Alexa/Trish and Ronda/Nikki on the card.



RBrooks said:


> I love how hypocritical Charlotte comes up here.
> 
> /


Just the opening line of that interview is all heel. 

"Titles come & go": Easy to say when you're as decorated and privileged as Charlotte. 

"You're as good as your last match": Basically saying Becky wasn't good enough to win.

You want to justify Becky's "heel" turn, I guess that's how you do it.


----------



## Asuka842

thegockster said:


> Maybe people need to let it play out before saying it's bad booking


I and others have Becky's ENTIRE MAIN ROSTER CAREEER as evidence for why we don't have faith in WWE. They've NEVER known how to book her well and they ALWAYS build her up just to have her lose in the biggest moments.

So no, people aren't willing to go on blind faith anymore. Also again, NXT just showed how you properly pay off a pure babyface's "big moment." But the main roster has to try and get "cute and clever" with everything.

Triple H knew "we built Kairi up, time to let her win the belt." If only Vince and co understood this simple idea.


----------



## thegockster

Asuka842 said:


> I and others have Becky's ENTIRE MAIN ROSTER CAREEER as evidence for why we don't have faith in WWE. They've NEVER known how to book her well and they ALWAYS build her up just to have her lose in the biggest moments.
> 
> So no, people aren't willing to go on blind faith anymore. Also again, NXT just showed how you properly pay off a pure babyface's "big moment." But the main roster has to try and get "cute and clever" with everything.
> 
> Triple H knew "we built Kairi up, time to let her win the belt." If only Vince and co understood this simple idea.


Well this the first time they have given her some edge to her character, If it was up to a few on here Walter White would have remained a school teacher



Crasp said:


> Same chance either way. If Charlotte had been the one to turn it would indicate that a Becky push was coming. This just indicated a Charlotte push is upon us again. Regardless of who's face/heel, it was never going to be above both Alexa/Trish and Ronda/Nikki on the card.


Trish won't be headlining, Ronda may do but the best story is Charlotte v Becky, She now has more chance of winning the title plus and more importantly she can be edgy with a bit of viciousness without getting beating down for 90% of the match and people can see her true talents


----------



## Manhands

What would really make more sense is if Charlotte plays the heel role and Becky is simply becoming a more vicious face. Becky turning on Charlotte was the biggest face reaction of the night, the writers should take that as a hint.


----------



## The True Believer

RBrooks said:


> I love how hypocritical Charlotte comes up here.
> 
> First thing she tells is that titles come and go, friendship is forever, or some shit. *But she inserted herself in that match*, knowing very well that it was Becky's time to shine. She lost her 2 rematches, go the fuck away and give others a chance. This is a somewhat of a big stage. Let your FRIEND (who matters, instead of a title, as you say) take the spotlight, let her win and then challenge her in a fair fight. That's what a great babyface would do. But no, she comes out here and wines about losing her friend. On top of that, she should've noticed Becky being frustrated with her during past 2 or 3 weeks. There's no way Becky is a heel here - the heel is Charlotte, she was egotistical and selfish, she played with Becky and got what she deserved.


Last time I checked, Paige was the one to give Charlotte the opportunity to compete at Summerslam. Where’s this “inserted herself into the match” stuff coming from?


----------



## Godlike13

Honestly I think this character moment will do more for Becky then the belt would have. The Womens titles flip flops so much it’s rather silly.


----------



## AlternateDemise

This is one of those scenarios where it's very difficult for me to root against the heel, which is now Becky.

Yes, technically Charlotte did nothing wrong here. She was given the opportunity by Paige. She took advantage of it, like any sensible person would. Who the hell wouldn't do everything they can to win a championship? 

But Becky has every right to be angry too. She earned a one on one match against Carmella. And Charlotte randomly got added to the match and she stole the victory from Becky. Becky has constantly been in Charlotte's shadow since both came up to the main roster. The only time Becky had any ounce of success was when she was away from Charlotte on separate brands. This was her moment, and it was taken away from her.

WWE REALLY needs to be careful when doing these kinds of storylines, especially with talent as well liked as Becky. It can turn what should have been a powerful and effective heel turn into a failure. And if Becky is being cheered more while Charlotte's being booed, the heel turn has already failed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love how Charlotte got no sympy from the crowd. It was a thing of neauty to see the crowd completely reject the narrative that WWE was foisting on them. :beckylol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Finally?
> 
> She's a natural babyface, I'd much rather have her in that role.
> 
> I thought last night was silly, aside from the shock value of her turning. Neither one got the desired reactions. Becky got cheered louder despite turning Heel, and Charlotte got booed as a babyface. It was backwards as hell.
> 
> I thought Becky did a good job, and she will continue to do well in a Heel role, but they failed in what they tried to achieve last night. Heels are meant to be booed.


*Come on man, Summerslam is a big 4 PPV. You know It's going to be full of fans like us who know what the hell is going on. I'm a big Charlotte fan, but I don't think she needed a 7th title reign so early after her 6th. It's only going to make people start resenting her like they resent Roman; except it's justified since she is actually getting super pushed over every other female on the roster. 

The right thing was done last night. Becky needed a fresh start. For the last 4 years, she's been a stupid, overly trusting loser who was content being a sidekick. Even her big fans like Shiv recognize that continuing the course would do absolutely nothing for her. Saying "Becky should stay face because she's a great face" is counterproductive if you want her to do anything worth a damn. If you like Becky as a naive fool who never wins anything significant, then more power to you, but I prefer to be entertained by people accomplishing new goals. *


----------



## 751161

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Come on man, Summerslam is a big 4 PPV. You know It's going to be full of fans like us who know what the hell is going on. I'm a big Charlotte fan, but I don't think she needed a 7th title reign so early after her 6th. It's only going to make people start resenting her like they resent Roman; except it's justified since she is actually getting super pushed over every other female on the roster.
> 
> The right thing was done last night. Becky needed a fresh start. For the last 4 years, she's been a stupid, overly trusting loser who was content being a sidekick. Even her big fans like Shiv recognize that continuing the course would do absolutely nothing for her. Saying "Becky should stay face because she's a great face" is counterproductive if you want her to do anything worth a damn. If you like Becky as a naive fool who never wins anything significant, then more power to you, but I prefer to be entertained by people accomplishing new goals. *


I disagree completely. They were finally starting to build her up momentum wise, and last night was the cap off. The crowd support for her was the best it's been in a while, and everybody in the crowd wanted to see her close it out. I really don't see what the problem is with having her win the Title as a babyface & Charlotte turning (who isn't that over).

She could have done something "worth a damn" right there. They just didn't want to book her too.

My problem is the SD Women's roster is now bloated with heels, and Charlotte as the babyface who could get mixed reactions after last night, as the win didn't get received well, and other crowds could follow suite.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

> I wish the beatdown was a bit more brutal to really point out everything she has been carrying inside and suppressing, completely losing it and hammer Charlotte with chair shots or ripping her arm off, beating her with a monitor.. anything basically, that's my only "complaint" about the turn


I think cause of time, They wanted to get the next match started


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I disagree completely. They were finally starting to build her up momentum wise, and last night was the cap off. The crowd support for her was the best it's been in a while, and everybody in the crowd wanted to see her close it out. I really don't see what the problem is with having her win the Title as a babyface & Charlotte turning (who isn't that over).
> 
> She could have done something "worth a damn" right there. They just didn't want to book her too.
> 
> My problem is the SD Women's roster is now bloated with heels, and Charlotte as the babyface who could get mixed reactions after last night, as the win didn't get received well, and other crowds could follow suite.


*That's the point you're missing. Why did Becky shine for a few weeks? Because Charlotte was injured. What happens when Charlotte comes back? She is IMMEDIATELY thrust into the title picture. Becky will NEVER succeed as long as Charlotte is there to add jewels to her crown. THAT is why she's turning heel.*


----------



## A-C-P

Becky Heel Turn? Looked and sounded like a Charlotte heel turn to me :beckylol


----------



## 751161

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's the point you're missing. Why did Becky shine for a few weeks? Because Charlotte was injured. What happens when Charlotte comes back? She is IMMEDIATELY thrust into the title picture. Becky will NEVER succeed as long as Charlotte is there to add jewels to her crown. THAT is why she's turning heel.*


And this right here is exactly what is wrong with WWE right now.

I don't even dislike Charlotte, but the fact I'm meant to be okay with this annoys me.

I hope Becky's turn actually leads to her getting more success, and she just doesn't get fed as a heel. It needs to end with her getting the Title.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I would honestly love to see signs on SmackDown tomorrow night that say “Becky did nothing wrong.”


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I was also happy when Bayley snapped on Sasha in June

But sad it wasn't a turn, Now I know why they didn't turn her heel 

I wonder what kind of promo she's going to have on tuesday, I know she's going talk about her Fomer Friend


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031337459378872320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031337859725242368


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



The Fourth Wall said:


> My problem is the SD Women's roster is now bloated with heels


Lets face it the heel side of Smackdown kinda lacks in credible opponents for Charlotte so calling it "bloated" is kinda redundant. Mandy and Sonya are not ready for that level, IIconics have been buried into obscurity and are pretty much comedy jobbers right now. Whats left? Carmella just had a reign with along with Nikki Cross who's alignment has yet to be revealed and injured Tamina.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Its weird because for the most part, everything Becky did can be justified. If they portray Charlotte as the sympathetic babyface, this is going to just not work at all because crowds will most likely cheer as if its the complete opposite roles.

We'll see I guess


----------



## Dmight

Heel Lynch is the biggest face of the company:lmao Love her. Turn her into female Conor Mcgregor or something


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

Happy that Becky finally snapped and beat the shit out of Charlotte and the Women’s division on SDL could do with a top heel as well...there isn’t one. But yeah I wouldn’t be surprised if this leads to a double turn between Charlotte and Becky but we’ll see how this plays out.


----------



## 751161

Dr. Middy said:


> Its weird because for the most part, everything Becky did can be justified. If they portray Charlotte as the sympathetic babyface, this is going to just not work at all because crowds will most likely cheer as if its the complete opposite roles.
> 
> We'll see I guess


Completely agree. Charlotte swoons in, and wins one match on SD & automatically gets placed in the Title match. This is after Becky worked her ass off for weeks grinding to earn her shot. Then once again, Charlotte gets placed in the match & steals another big win from her. I'd say her reaction was justified.

I'll be surprised if they manage to get Becky booed at all. The storyline just doesn't work for what they are are trying to get across, to me last night just felt like Becky unleashing her pent up frustration. Which plenty of babyfaces do. Hell, AJ last night got himself DQ'ed by losing his shit against Joe.

I'm still not sure if it was meant to be a full turn or not, of if they'll spin it. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Becky FINALLY Turned Heel Y'all*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I disagree completely. They were finally starting to build her up momentum wise, and last night was the cap off. The crowd support for her was the best it's been in a while, and everybody in the crowd wanted to see her close it out. I really don't see what the problem is with having her win the Title as a babyface & Charlotte turning (who isn't that over).
> 
> She could have done something "worth a damn" right there. They just didn't want to book her too.
> 
> My problem is the SD Women's roster is now bloated with heels, and Charlotte as the babyface who could get mixed reactions after last night, as the win didn't get received well, and other crowds could follow suite.


Exactly. It's really pathetic when NXT can book a babyface in a title match with Kairi Sane so well and pay things off and then not 24 hours the main roster botches it so badly.

Also SS is the second biggest show of the year, so it would have been the perfect to time pay things off, not some B-PPV later on.


----------



## Flair Flop

The Becky finally snapping out of frustration and acting completely on impulse was never going to get her booed. I haven’t been watching much lately so maybe there are seeds planted out there, but I doubt it. The execution here was just terrible if they are genuinely after boos for Becky. I’m not going to jump to conclusions as to what they are after until I see more of How Charlotte acts. Her post match interview was not indicative that she’s going to turn heel. It can still be salvaged, but it’s going to require Becky getting royally screwed again. 

Then there’s just the possibility that Becky will just be punished for not getting the desired reaction and taken off tv for a while. This is WWE we are talking about.


----------



## 751161

Flair Flop said:


> The Becky finally snapping out of frustration and acting completely on impulse was never going to get her booed. I haven’t been watching much lately so maybe there are seeds planted out there, but I doubt it. The execution here was just terrible if they are genuinely after boos for Becky. I’m not going to jump to conclusions as to what they are after until I see more of How Charlotte acts. Her post match interview was not indicative that she’s going to turn heel. It can still be salvaged, but it’s going to require Becky getting royally screwed again.
> 
> Then there’s just the possibility that Becky will just be punished for not getting the desired reaction and taken off tv for a while. This is WWE we are talking about.


As for the seeds, Becky did look visibly pissed the other week when Charlotte returned & got added to the match suddenly, but still, I wasn't expecting them to go with her actually turning Heel. I'll be shocked if they actually try & go ahead with a full heel turn, as it really won't work, or at least get the reaction they desire.

Maybe Becky will be more of a tweener, or just a case of "I've had enough of this" and she just wants to beat Charlotte for it. Simple. It's possible to blur the lines a little.


----------



## Whoanma

Flair Flop said:


> The Becky finally snapping out of frustration and acting completely on impulse was never going to get her booed. I haven’t been watching much lately so maybe there are seeds planted out there, but I doubt it. The execution here was just terrible if they are genuinely after boos for Becky. I’m not going to jump to conclusions as to what they are after until I see more of How Charlotte acts. Her post match interview was not indicative that she’s going to turn heel. It can still be salvaged, but it’s going to require Becky getting royally screwed again.
> 
> *Then there’s just the possibility that Becky will just be punished for not getting the desired reaction and taken off tv for a while.* This is WWE we are talking about.


That would be so petty. Vintage Vince. :vince5


----------



## Make_The_Grade

It's always funny when a heel turn results in a person being cheered even more.


----------



## CJ

Alex DeLarge said:


> I would honestly love to see signs on SmackDown tomorrow night that say “Becky did nothing wrong.”


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/smac...iscussion-thread-becky-did-nothing-wrong.html

Close enough :beckylol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I want to see Becky's punk look from Sunday


----------



## Pizzamorg

I just cannot believe WWE are so fucking stupid they really thought this turn was going to get Charlotte over and Becky boo'd. I just wish I could live in their crazy tunnel vision world where their completely behind the curve mindset of the talent they have and the medium they use is able to somehow drown out the vocal majority of people who are pointing out your mindset is completely and utterly backwards.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031606391700680705


----------



## Piers

The pop she got for hitting Charlotte was insane


----------



## JDP2016

If WWE is smart they have Charlotte come out tomorrow night with a heel promo. Even though Becky turned heel last night, the fans are not gonna boo her.


----------



## rbl85

I would change the title and put "Lynch made Charlotte a heel"

In the eye of the fans, Charlotte is the heel and Lynch the face


----------



## The True Believer

You know, thinking back, I would’ve had Charlotte either pin or submit Carmella right before Becky Lynch could break it up. Having Lynch watch her dream get crushed literally right in front of her could’ve made for a pretty interesting visual.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Or this cutting a heel promo

Telling Charlotte she got everything handed to her & blaming Paige for this also


----------



## TD Stinger

They're really in a precarious situation now.

I know people like to shit on Charlotte, but story line wise, she did nothing wrong. She saved her friend, she just happened to be put in a match where if she wins, she's in the title match. She won the match. And at Summerslam, she won the title. She did nothing wrong. Hell, the person Becky should attack or be mad at is Paige.

And Becky has the build up to be a heel given her frustration the last 2 years. In some world, this SHOULD work.

The problem is, Charlotte's been champion for like 6 times in 2 years and Becky hasn't held the thing in 2 years. Did they really think they were going to get something different here. And I've seen so many fan theories that this could lead to a Charlotte turn and yada yada. It ain't gonna happen. Despite how the crowd reacted.

There's either one of two ways this goes. Either they (see Roman Reigns) continue this with Becky as the "heel" and Charlotte as the "face". Or they make it a case of where no one is a true heel or face by booking and by the end of this, they embrace and become friends again, like Neville vs. Zayn in NXT.

And look heel, face, tweener, as long as Becky gets the title out of this, I don't really give a shit either way. But they made things so much harder on themselves if their idea is for Becky to be a full blown heel and they don't change things up.


----------



## tommo010

JDP2016 said:


> If WWE is smart they have Charlotte come out tomorrow night with a heel promo.


They cannot do that if they don't commit to Becky at least heeling it up against Charlotte it could be disastrous for Becky. Some of the best heels in the past have been born from doing what looked to be the right thing by them. In her mind Becky just saw her best friend steal her moment for a title and rightfully so vented her frustration towards Charlotte, just because Becky was justified in her actions doesn't make what she did right in realms of storytelling. She hugged her friend lured her in and hit her with a cheap shot. 

They can have Becky act as a heel she cut promos on Charlotte stealing her title, cut a promo on Paige for putting Charlotte in the match work her matches with a little more aggression and be a little more ruthless and it could work, doing this will give Becky some edge and have her be less trusting and more of a bad ass loner she'll eventually become a babyface again and her character will be better for the kind of development a heel turn like this can bring.

The one thing Becky shouldn't do and I hope they don't try and do is have her shit on the fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jesus fucking christ, you've all jumped the gun on this supposed "heel turn" haven't you :lol

Exactly the same reaction to when Bayley clocked Sasha "OMG Bayley turned heel", same case here with Becky.

Bayley got frustrated with Sasha, Becky got frustrated with Charlotte, the exact same pattern.

Tomorrow will tell everything but as this transpires I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte is portrayed as the heel.


----------



## Tag89

Alright_Mate said:


> Jesus fucking christ, you've all jumped the gun on this supposed "heel turn" haven't you :lol
> 
> *Exactly the same reaction to when Bayley clocked Sasha "OMG Bayley turned heel", same case here with Becky.
> 
> Bayley got frustrated with Sasha, Becky got frustrated with Charlotte, the exact same pattern.*
> 
> Tomorrow will tell everything but as this transpires I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte is portrayed as the heel.


oh boy, I sure can't wait for the newest unique storyline: 'will she/won't she turn'

someone seems to be getting cheers dammit, better drag things out to cool them off :vince :vince3


----------



## Matthew Castillo

tommo010 said:


> The one thing Becky shouldn't do and I hope they don't try and do is have her shit on the fans.


Honestly things have been so bad, that I could see her coming out to a huge cheer and then cutting a promo about how the WWE Universe has never supported her.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tag89 said:


> oh boy, I sure can't wait for the newest unique storyline: 'will she/won't she turn'
> 
> someone seems to be getting cheers dammit, better drag things out to cool them off :vince :vince3


If this is leading to a match at HIAC or Evolution, one of them cheats to win, there's your turn.

Right now everyone is jumping the gun just like they did with Bayley.


----------



## Tag89

Alright_Mate said:


> If this is leading to a match at HIAC or Evolution, one of them cheats to win, there's your turn.
> 
> Right now everyone is jumping the gun just like they did with Bayley.


smh if becky cheats to win the belt from nepotism

can't blame people for clinging to something, anything with bayley; she's been buried so deep she's part of the earth's crust


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What's the differents between Bayley & Becky?

Becky baited Charlotte in then attacked her

Bayley just attacked her after the match


----------



## Kratosx23

Alright_Mate said:


> If this is leading to a match at HIAC or Evolution, one of them cheats to win, there's your turn.
> 
> Right now everyone is jumping the gun just like they did with Bayley.


Nobody's jumping the gun on anything. Charlotte outright said she lost Becky as a friend. If we get to SmackDown and she's still a babyface, that's not people "jumping the gun", that's WWE being bad, inconsistent story tellers. The information they've given us says she's turned.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody's jumping the gun on anything. Charlotte outright said she lost Becky as a friend. If we get to SmackDown and she's still a babyface, that's not people "jumping the gun", that's WWE being bad, inconsistent story tellers. The information they've given us says she's turned.


All we got was Becky beatdown Charlotte in frustration, that's the first and only part of the story we have right now.

Charlotte lost Becky as a friend, Becky could well beat her up again or it could easily be the other way around.

So many just think instant heel turn just like they did with Bayley, I wouldn't be surprised if this transpires similar, that's all.


----------



## Kratosx23

Alright_Mate said:


> All we got was Becky beatdown Charlotte in frustration, that's the first and only part of the story we have right now.
> 
> Charlotte lost Becky as a friend, Becky could well beat her up again or it could easily be the other way around.
> 
> So many just think instant heel turn just like they did with Bayley, I wouldn't be surprised if this transpires similar, that's all.


Charlotte's promo was a 100%, pure, white meat babyface promo. There's no 2 ways about it. Becky stabbed her in the back. Becky is a heel. 

The difference between this and Sasha and Bayley is that the Sasha and Bayley feud has had them going back and forth for MONTHS unable to make up their mind about the direction. This was VERY clear. If you choose to ignore it because you'd rather have Becky as a babyface (I assume), that's your business, but that's not what we were given. Even if Charlotte does beat up Becky, it's going to be an act of 50/50 retaliation, and it will be justified by the commentators.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope she has a new theme soon for her heel turn

and bring back the Hard Knox Finisher, But Change the name


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Charlotte's promo was a 100%, pure, white meat babyface promo. There's no 2 ways about it. Becky stabbed her in the back. Becky is a heel.
> 
> The difference between this and Sasha and Bayley is that the Sasha and Bayley feud has had them going back and forth for MONTHS unable to make up their mind about the direction. This was VERY clear. If you choose to ignore it because you'd rather have Becky as a babyface (I assume), that's your business, but that's not what we were given. Even if Charlotte does beat up Becky, it's going to be an act of 50/50 retaliation, and it will be justified by the commentators.


You've just described exactly the same case as what happened in the Bayley/Sasha storyline.

Becky cheap-shotted Charlotte out of frustration, Bayley cheap-shotted Sasha out of frustration.

What happened next...

Sasha then beat up Bayley in an act of 50/50 retaliation.

Regardless if it took weeks or months to get to the situation there is no difference, both the storylines have similar patterns, I'm not going to get ahead of myself and class Becky as a heel until more transpires tomorrow, what happened at Summerslam came across as an act of frustration, not a fully fledged heel turn.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I don't know when Becky going explain 

I'll bet Becky & Paige going to stare down , But nothing going to happen


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

and there you go chickenshit heel Becky. fpalm So all of Becky's hard work as a honorable fighter and getting the fans behind her is just flushed away in 24 hours for no reason. Different personality just because. Terrible writing.


Becky should've won at Summerslam and Charlotte turns heel. I literally don't care now if Becky wins with this bullshit character that makes no sense. The women was 10-0 on SD TV since May. Now she'll be running away from Charlotte now? Hard Pass. Vince is insane..


Please have House show not cannon this week WWE.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I saw that, Just wait..what will happen tomorrow on SDL


----------



## Dibil13

WWEfan4eva said:


> I saw that, Just wait..what will happen tomorrow on SDL


Becky will cut a promo on the fans for not having her back, to the sound of them chanting her name, and say she isn’t accepting failure anymore. Then Charlotte will come out and Becky will flee.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Kinda like Orton's Promo to the fans


----------



## Skyblazer

Those murdering Bastards! This feels like a turn to try to cool her off. You take a character that people naturally got behind and they are pulling a 180 and turn her into a chickenshit heel to take away anything that made her unique.


----------



## Strategize

Literally can't believe people were like "Oh golly gee! Becky turned! So exciting".

No just no, this is just another chapter in the Charlotte Flair political bullshit agenda. Yet another popular babyface dying because of nepotism. She is Roman with boobs. 

If you're excited about this, you're part of the problem.


----------



## Sincere

Strategize said:


> Literally can't believe people were like "Oh golly gee! Becky turned! So exciting".
> 
> No just no, this is just another chapter in the Charlotte Flair political bullshit agenda. Yet another popular babyface dying because of nepotism. She is Roman with boobs.
> 
> If you're excited about this, you're part of the problem.


I know. I don't know what people who were hoping for a Becky heel turn were thinking. It was and still is entirely unwarranted. 

You don't turn your most over female face on SDL heel before you put her over. You put her over, then you turn her heel when her heat begins to die down. 

You don't tell a months-long (if not years-long) underdog babyface story that crescendos into a loss and heel turn that only predictably makes her more over as a babyface.

I do want to see what heel Becky would look like, eventually. But it wasn't the time for it. It was the time to giver her the babyface payoff, not a heel turn simply because of backstage politics.

And if anyone thinks a heel turn at this point, the way they did it here, isn't just going to result in Becky putting Charlotte FLAIR over in time for "historic Evolution," you're kidding yourselves.

Look at the depths WWE sunk to with Brock in order to attempt to get Roman over. None of this is for Becky's benefit. And a single moment of brief catharsis at Summerslam won't be worth watching her have to work an unserviceable storyline to put Charlotte over as a face.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Dibil13 said:


> Becky will cut a promo on the fans for not having her back, to the sound of them chanting her name, and say she isn’t accepting failure anymore. Then Charlotte will come out and Becky will flee.


I'm going to gag if I hear something along these lines, which is one of the reasons why this possible heel turn is going to be stupid, IMO. No reason for her to criticize the crowd who has sided with her right away. 



Skyblazer said:


> Those murdering Bastards! This feels like a turn to try to cool her off. You take a character that people naturally got behind and they are pulling a 180 and turn her into a chickenshit heel to take away anything that made her unique.


I think the reason for them doing this is just to have her continue chasing the title. Like how long does she have to keep chasing it for? It's been two years, since she's last had it. They should have pulled the trigger at SummerSlam and just had her win. Wouldn't it be better for her to chase it as a babyface instead of heel?

I guess we'll see what happens on Smackdown. If this leads to a heel turn, I hope it falls flat, because heel Becky against babyface Charlotte won't work out. If it was the other way, then yeah, most definitely.


----------



## Skyblazer

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I'm going to gag if I hear something along these lines, which is one of the reasons why this possible heel turn is going to be stupid, IMO. No reason for her to criticize the crowd who has sided with her right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reason for them doing this is just to have her continue chasing the title. Like how long does she have to keep chasing it for? It's been two years, since she's last had it. They should have pulled the trigger at SummerSlam and just had her win. Wouldn't it be better for her to chase it as a babyface instead of heel?
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens on Smackdown. If this leads to a heel turn, I hope it falls flat, because heel Becky against babyface Charlotte won't work out. If it was the other way, then yeah, most definitely.


Turning Becky makes the payoff null since it compromises her character. 

There were rumours that Becky was originally supposed to win, but they switched to Charlotte.

With all the great talent about to be sacrificed to Ronda & Charlotte like Asuka, Sasha, Bayley and Becky. I don't want to see Charlotte & Ronda main event Wrestlemania since it's not worth it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Becky is made to look like a chickenshit heel.

Crowd: "BECKY! BECKY! BECKY!"

Writers: "Shit, they're still cheering her. What do we do?"

Vince: "We ruin her."

Writers: "How?"

Vince: "Remember Christian's feud with Randy Orton?"

That's where I see this going, that is if the house show is canonical.


----------



## Dibil13

Skyblazer said:


> Turning Becky makes the payoff null since it compromises her character.
> 
> There were rumours that Becky was originally supposed to win, but they switched to Charlotte.
> 
> With all the great talent about to be sacrificed to Ronda & Charlotte like Asuka, Sasha, Bayley and Becky. I don't want to see Charlotte & Ronda main event Wrestlemania since it's not worth it.


Well it’s going to happen. Everyone will be sacrificed to put over the flopping babyface and former UFC champ. 

Gosh, this sure feels familiar.


----------



## Ucok

The moment is not right to turn Becky heel because she got a lot cheers than boo. They will force her to get more hate from fans but they will fail because fans already on Becky side. 

Just make them friends again but this time let Becky outsmart Charlotte like not help Charlotte or fight by her own without help from Charlotte in tag team match. Then when Charlotte feel have enough with Becky, Becky will say the reason why she befriend with her is because she want to prove how weak Charlotte without the help of people around him like when she lost the title from Carmella


----------



## Hephaesteus

Why are people surprised? Turning wrestlers heel is what WWE does to people they screw over. It's apparently "supposed to work better then having a belt."


----------



## IWp

That's not a turn heel, that's a human reaction to (keyfabe) insane greed and spotlight hogging.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Imagine turning the most over babyface on your roster heel against an unsympathetic babyface who's the least over and the least popular of the two and thinking that this unsymapthetic figure is going to be your sympathetic babyface.


This is backwards.

Having Becky win, turning Charlotte, and have her beat down Becky would've been WAY better than trying to make Charlotte a sympathetic figure.

Or Charlotte could win and be a complete asshole about it. Still better than trying to make Charlotte a sympathetic babyface.


----------



## JTB33b

Making It Rain said:


> Imagine turning the most over babyface on your roster heel against an unsympathetic babyface who's the least over and the least popular of the two and thinking that this unsymapthetic figure is going to be your sympathetic babyface.
> 
> 
> This is backwards.
> 
> Having Becky win, turning Charlotte, and have her beat down Becky would've been WAY better than trying to make Charlotte a sympathetic figure.


I would have still had Charlotte win but still have charlotte turn on Becky afterwards. Winning the title and still turning on her friend would be really heelish. After Charlotte celebrates abit, she helps Becky to her feet, says thank you and then knocks her out. Charlotte's motive is she was just using Becky and now that she has the title again, she doesn't need her. Then have Becky take the title off her at the evolution PPV.


----------



## Victor Chaos

JTB33b said:


> I would have still had Charlotte win but still have charlotte turn on Becky afterwards. Winning the title and still turning on her friend would be really heelish. After Charlotte celebrates abit, she helps Becky to her feet, says thank you and then knocks her out. Charlotte's motive is she was just using Becky and now that she has the title again, she doesn't need her. Then have Becky take the title off her at the evolution PPV.


I just edited my post and put in 'Charlotte could win and be an asshole about it' which is pretty much what you're saying and you went into more detail. I like it. I'm sure this is better than whatever they're planning.


----------



## LucasXXII

Let's hope for the best, eh.

...which would realistically be Becky having a critically-proclaimed program, getting a title reign that's over at the blink of an eye, before fading into midcard obscurity again, in 2011 Christian fashion. 

The destiny of a cult hero and all.


----------



## DoolieNoted

If it was intended to be a heel turn then the writers are more out of touch with fan perception than I thought they were.
Other than Becky using interference or some other truly dirty tactics to win, the crowd was never gonna turn on her after being screwed out of a 1-on-1 and then gazumped out of the title.

Charlotte wins, Becky attacks her = Charlotte heel, Becky face
Becky wins, Charlotte attacks her = Charlotte heel, Becky face
Charlotte wins, attacks Becky = Charlotte heel, Becky face
Becky wins, attacks Charlotte anyway = Charlotte still heel, Becky more tweener - but still cheered.

If they're going down the path where Becky taking it off Charlotte means more to her, then OK.. I'll buy that..


----------



## BarrettBarrage

On house shows, Becky is a chickenshit heel so I guess they're really going with face Charlotte even though that makes no sense.

She really is the female Roman when you think about it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What's so different with Becky being a chickenshit heel?

All heels do that, It's just 24 hrs, Just let it play out


----------



## Skyblazer

Rule of thumb guys Vince cares about Buzz and what gets clicks, posts on social media and all that. Your fantasy booking ideas are safe ideas that don't get much buzz in the mainstream because you are already sold on it. 

Vince loves hard sells since they are more buzz-worthy. He loves the challenge of proving you wrong. Never think of "this needs to be done this way" because they are safe and predictable ideas that aren't buzzworthy in the mainstream since you thought of it first. It only buries your favourites and limits their star from truly rising. Vince is a very outside the box thinker.

There is a reason why Wrestlers hate cynics. They hurt them more than bad creative ever could. To WWE it says that people would only be interested in the talent if they are feuding with the right people. Stars can feud with anyone and generate interest.

Trying to get Becky booed will likely give her a lot of creative focus since there are questions of it won't work.


----------



## DaShoot

Becky as a jealous heel and Charlotte as a sensitive sympathic face??? Neither makes any sense.

Fans will support the straight fire Lass Kicker regardless.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Skyblazer said:


> Rule of thumb guys Vince cares about Buzz and what gets clicks, posts on social media and all that. Your fantasy booking ideas are safe ideas that don't get much buzz in the mainstream because you are already sold on it.
> 
> Vince loves hard sells since they are more buzz-worthy. He loves the challenge of proving you wrong. Never think of "this needs to be done this way" because they are safe and predictable ideas that aren't buzzworthy in the mainstream since you thought of it first. It only buries your favourites and limits their star from truly rising. Vince is a very outside the box thinker.
> 
> There is a reason why Wrestlers hate cynics. They hurt them more than bad creative ever could. To WWE it says that people would only be interested in the talent if they are feuding with the right people. Stars can feud with anyone and generate interest.
> 
> Trying to get Becky booed will likely give her a lot of creative focus since there are questions of it won't work.


See to me a system that has over the course of the last five years buried or driven away everyone on the roster in a bid to find the once in generation mega star is the kind of thing a bull headed idiot would do and has only not bankrupted the company because he has a near monopoly on the industry in the US. I mean over the past 25 years he's basically reduced the tag division to a joke in an endless series of failed bids to find the next Shawn Micheals. 

The other thing is, this isn't buzzworthy because no one that's not already a big wrestling fan knows or cares who Becky Lynch is. This gets no mainstream attention, while also playing to the performers' weaknesses.

If WWE wants to survive they are going to need to adopt a booking style that can survive cynics because cynicism is the defining feature of the millennials and gen-z.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

This is one of those feuds where it's possible the fans might be able to force a role reversal — not in one night but over the next few months. Tonight will be interesting. If they do an in ring segment with Becky and Charlotte the fans could make it very clear who they're siding with.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Tonight Charlotte will be begging Becky to be frands and Becky will again beat the shit out of her, and this will happen a couple more times till charlotte finally snaps. 

I know this booking.


----------



## TD Stinger

DaShoot said:


> Becky as a jealous heel and Charlotte as a sensitive sympathic face??? Neither makes any sense.
> 
> Fans will support the straight fire Lass Kicker regardless.


Eh, I wouldn't say it doesn't make sense, at least from a story perspective. Becky is frustrated at losing and finally snapped. Charlotte helped her friend, got put into a match where if she won, she's in the title match without asking for it, she wins that match, and she wins the title at Summerslam fair and square. Charlotte did nothing wrong.

In some other world, this story work.

Problem is, Charlotte's been champion like 6 times in 2 years and fans are dying to see Becky as champion again. It's like fitting a square peg into a round hole. The story makes enough sense, but you've got the wrong players in the wrong roles.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol @ that guy who said "Vince McMahon is daring and buzzworthy" Vince McMahon couldn't even create buzz by sending one of his biggest superstars on the Tonight Show. He has no idea what the mainstream is. WWE is a big bubble, even still


----------



## TheChieftain

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say it doesn't make sense, at least from a story perspective. Becky is frustrated at losing and finally snapped. Charlotte helped her friend, got put into a match where if she won, she's in the title match without asking for it, she wins that match, and she wins the title at Summerslam fair and square. Charlotte did nothing wrong.
> 
> In some other world, this story work.
> 
> Problem is, Charlotte's been champion like 6 times in 2 years and fans are dying to see Becky as champion again. It's like fitting a square peg into a round hole. The story makes enough sense, but you've got the wrong players in the wrong roles.


It doesn't help if you also add all those times 2+ years ago that Charlotte with her dad's help cheated against Becky in multiple championship matches without Becky ever getting her payoff.


----------



## Skyblazer

King Jesus said:


> Lol @ that guy who said "Vince McMahon is daring and buzzworthy" Vince McMahon couldn't even create buzz by sending one of his biggest superstars on the Tonight Show. He has no idea what the mainstream is. WWE is a big bubble, even still


What I mean by buzzworthy is decisions that get a lot of people talking positive or negative. His ideas aren't all hits. Some of his hits are Charlotte, Braun and Alexa. He has his misses, but that is with any businessman.


----------



## Afrolatino

Some of you who thinks that heel turns are the answers to the booking problems for a wrestler, are somewhat innocent.
We know Charlotte is the owner of this subdivision and that may last many years due to Charlotte's and HHH's obsession with the number of world championships Ric Flair had.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope they have a new theme for her


----------



## Mutant God

Her next step in being a heel is taking the L out of L_ass Kicker_. theres no fun puns in being a heel.


----------



## JC00

If people thought she was gonna be a tough bad ass heel and not a coward/chickenshit well.....


----------



## thegockster

JC00 said:


> If people thought she was gonna be a tough bad ass heel and not a coward/chickenshit well.....


They had stonecold do the same thing when he turned heel, Did not stop him been a badass, it's just how wwe book heels


----------



## guts64

Becky´s heel turn is pratically the same as Styles´s heel turn.
Very few people wanted to see Styles turn heel on Cena and well WWE did it.
It was great for Styles clearly but I don´t know if Becky will have the same freedom to perform that AJ had, specially in her matchs.
The thing that could help Becky is that the crowd really wants her to succeed and maybe that the fans will start to see Charlotte as more of a chosen one by the management that anything.

I think it´s a great opportunity for Becky to show her skills.
Her promo last night was excellent and clearly she is one of the best promos on the main roster.
Without the limitations of being a face, she could really shine on the mic.
She was already great as a face promo wise, which is by far the most difficult thing to do in WWE.


----------



## JC00

thegockster said:


> They had stonecold do the same thing when he turned heel, Did not stop him been a badass, it's just how wwe book heels


He never was in a middle of a brawl, had the person on the ground and then just up and ran away. 


That's what Becky did here


----------



## RamPaige




----------



## ThEmB0neZ

JC00 said:


> If people thought she was gonna be a tough bad ass heel and not a coward/chickenshit well.....




Did Becky not go right at Charlotte when Charlotte came out? She didn't back down like a coward there. Though this was just weird because Becky had Charlotte down and Becky just decided she was done and tried to go in the crowd. Terrible booking/writing all around. Becky should be trying to kill Charlotte at any chance.


----------



## thegockster

JC00 said:


> He never was in a middle of a brawl, had the person on the ground and then just up and ran away.
> 
> 
> That's what Becky did here


Don't remember him involved in a brawl but he ran away many times from a fight with his heel run, The Rock was the same, It's just how they book heels to get heat, it makes no sense most of the time


----------



## Mear

That heel turn is good, that was probably Becky Lynch best promo in the WWE with actual emotions in it. It could lead to something interesting if the WWE plays their cards well

I don't see why as a fan of Becky, you would be against it, this is the most over she has ever been. In 4 years, how many title win did she get ? It is not gonna change, at least, she have the spotlight for the moment and is the number one wrestler beside the champ, she is in a storyline you are invested into. So what if she runs away ? You would rather have it be like one year ago when she was doing nothing ? Enjoy the fact that she actually gets something interesting to do


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I didn't like how Becky ran away pretty much at the start of her heel turn either. Yeah, she held her ground when Charlotte came down, but she still tried to escape during the brawl.

I know heels are going to eventually run away from a fight, but with the rage that Becky had, that shouldn't have happened at all so soon.


----------



## deadcool

She gave a phenomenal promo on Smackdown yesterday. I used to think that she was overrated in the promo department, she proved me wrong.

Instead of booking Charlotte vs Rousey for WM 35, maybe they should book Becky vs Rousey or Asuka vs Rousey. Both are infinitely better options than that overrated hack known as Charlotte Flair.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

When Becky does win the Title, She should face Ronda at Survivor Series


----------



## #BestForBusiness

I love that she is a heel, but I hate that they are going to go down the chicken-shit heel path. She doesn't need to be running away and pulling cheap tactics to win, just have her be more aggressive and keep beating the fuck out of Charlotte. I think anyone in Becky's situation would be pissed if they had a friend that got themselves involved just to keep the spotlight on them.

It makes no sense. WWE 101 booking: make sure it doesn't make sense!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I've added Becky to my list of great promo workers in the WWE. She's on my "youtube clips" watch list


----------



## P Thriller

It's a shame...as great as Becky and as much as she is continuing to prove how great she is, she will never be considered a priority by WWE. Bliss, Rousey and Charlotte are going to accomplish 99% of the accomplishments and the rest of the women's roster gets to pick up some scraps here and there like Becky, Sasha and Asuka even though they are better. 

That's just typical WWE. They don't share the wealth. They pick one or two people and give them EVERYTHING and then sit back and get so confused when the audience turns on them. I mean seriously, how did they not see this Charlotte hate coming?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope this isn't her heel theme


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

WWEfan4eva said:


> I really hope this isn't her heel theme


Almost all custom theme's will not be any of the Superstars new music so i wouldn't worry about that.

There are plenty of random theme songs made for wrestlers in YouTube.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Almost all custom theme's will not be any of the Superstars new music so i wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> There are plenty of random theme songs made for wrestlers in YouTube.


I think this one is real


----------



## Manhands

So, I found it interesting that in the video of Becky's explanation on the WWE youtube channel, they completely skip over the part when she goes after the fans. With out it, she sounds completely reasonable and her actions justified. I wonder if they are trying to give themselves room to change their minds.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I saw this on her Instagram


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

thegockster said:


> Don't remember him involved in a brawl but he ran away many times from a fight with his heel run, The Rock was the same, It's just how they book heels to get heat, it makes no sense most of the time


_*Even Undertaker ran away in 99 when he was a heel when his Ministry was going down. It's just sicking on how Vince McMahon books heels in general and majorly fucked up that how he books faces too. *_


----------



## WWEfan4eva

It kinda odd seeing all the heels holding Becky back

Mandy, Sonya, Bille & Peyton


----------



## Bushmaster

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I didn't like how Becky ran away pretty much at the start of her heel turn either. Yeah, she held her ground when Charlotte came down, but she still tried to escape during the brawl.
> 
> I know heels are going to eventually run away from a fight, but with the rage that Becky had, that shouldn't have happened at all so soon.


Yeah, felt the promo was great(only saw the upload on YouTube so may be missing some stuff) but her running away once they got outside the ring was bad. It’s like being in a bitter feud with someone and you finally got them in a cage match but your the first trying to escape. She was so pissed and angry at Charlotte yet is immediately trying to run away.


----------



## Skyblazer

Though they turned her heel, they can't really go back. It's wiser to keep her heel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Lets see what's ahead in the couple weeks


----------



## Chrome

Meanwhile, on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032393010632306691


----------



## Not Lying

Yo that was savage as fuck :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva

She won't get the belt this fast in the feud

She lose at HITC, Then she win it by cheating or something at Evolution or TLC


----------



## WWEfan4eva

> 7. Charlotte Flair Is Main-Eventing WrestleMania Against Ronda Rousey
> 
> Now this has been a given ever since Ronda debuted at this year's Royal Rumble, but for those unaware, just a quick recap.
> 
> According to various sources, the planned main event of WrestleMania 35 is not Roman Reigns vs. [insert someone more liked here], but rather Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair. Whether this will be for the RAW or SmackDown women's title, we don't know, but the point is: it's obvious WWE are going in the direction of the first female main event of WrestleMania. From MiTB, to Elimination Chamber, to the Royal Rumble, to the upcoming all-female PPV Evolution, everything has been building up to two women headlining the show of shows.
> 
> That means that Charlotte is going to go into this main event as a top babyface, as that has been the trajectory for her this whole time, and she's going to face off against the company's other top female babyface.
> 
> "But wait," one asks. "Why wasn't Charlotte the one to turn heel at SummerSlam? If she's gonna face off against Ronda, shouldn't she be the heel?"
> 
> The thing about that is..
> 
> 6. Charlotte Is Going To BEAT Ronda At WrestleMania
> 
> When Charlotte Flair defeated the then-undefeated Asuka to retain the SmackDown Women's Championship, one thing became abundantly clear: just as Roman Reigns is "the guy," Charlotte Flair is "the gal." Just as she won the newly rechristened WWE Women's Championship at WrestleMania 32, and just as she got the win over Asuka, Charlotte is going to continue stacking up important, "historical victories," and that's going to include getting the first win over Rowdy Ronda.
> 
> Because of this, it's clear that WWE are going to try to keep Charlotte a babyface going into the matchup. They want to hold her up as the standard-bearer of women in the company, and get all the mainstream attention for beating Ronda Rousey. In the process of building her up for that match, she's going to need to come across as a conquering babyface, overcoming circumstances such as her best friend's betrayal.
> 
> But why, one may ask, did Becky need to be turned heel? Can't Charlotte just overcome all the other heels on SmackDown and keep Becky the plucky underdog babyface? Well, let's take a look of the landscape of SmackDown to answer those questions...
> 
> 5. SmackDown's Selection Of Heels Is Unimpressive
> 
> Becky's turn on Charlotte was probably the biggest angle to come out of SummerSlam. Given that Carmella is going to get her rematch against Charlotte next week on SmackDown instead of at Hell in a Cell, it's clear WWE are moving quick to move the 'Princess of Staten Island' out of the title picture as quickly as possible to focus on the Charlotte/Becky situation. Beyond Hell in a Cell, I would expect this feud to go well into the early winter, with clashes at Super Show-Down, Evolution, and even Survivor Series as strong possibilities.
> 
> And frankly, this is what they should do. Aside from Charlotte and Becky having a long, personal history... really look at what heels they have on SmackDown. You've got Carmella, who we've all seen is a total bust. You've got Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville, who are barely on television. The IIconics, who are just okay (and no, looking beautiful while having a good-looking suplex does not mean Peyton is great. If that were the only criteria, Alicia Fox would be a regular contender for the RAW Women's Championship).
> 
> Unless you wanna see those programs, turning Becky Lynch heel was a necessity, as that has the best chance of delivering quality matches.
> 
> 4. Crowd Reactions Cleary Are An Unimportant Metric
> 
> Some will argue that this whole Charlotte/Becky angle is a bust simply based on crowd reactions. After all, while Becky was cutting a scathing promo this past Tuesday, the Brooklyn crowd was 100 percent behind her.
> 
> Just a reminder: look at this promotion. Despite being short for World Wrestling Entertainment, WWE is not a wrestling company. They don't go by some old practice of "listening to the crowd" and just pandering to them from there. They have God knows how many metrics and analytics that determine the fate of them and their superstars way more than how any given crowd feels on a particular night.
> 
> That guy pictured? That's George Barrios. He and Michelle Wilson are co-Presidents of WWE, and they're not really talked about as much in the discussion of company leadership nearly as much as Vince, HHH, Stephanie, or even Kevin Dunn. However, they hold a great deal of power in determining the company's future, and most importantly: they're not wrestling people. The notion of just "listening to the crowd" and booking from there is probably something they see as a carny "wrasslin'" practice. They probably say that all the time to Vince, which is like music to his ears, because God-forbid he be thought of as a carny wrasslin' promoter.
> 
> Point is: if you think listening to crowd reactions is a high priority for WWE, you're mistaken.
> 
> 3. Charlotte's Done Her Time As A Heel
> 
> A common argument you'll hear from people is that Charlotte Flair is a "natural" heel. This most likely has to do with her pedigree, being the daughter of one of the greatest heels of all time. We'll just ignore the fact that Ric at one point got universally cheered regardless of what side of the fence he was on, because that's another story.
> 
> Even if you happen to prefer Charlotte as a heel: she's done her time. It made perfect sense back in late 2015 when they turned her: she was the entitled daughter of Ric Flair, she needed outside interference to win matches, but regardless, she acted like she was inherently superior. However, Charlotte's character evolved, and she became less of a brat and more of the confident alpha female we see today. And thank God for it, really, because after a while, Charlotte's heel shtick on RAW got old.
> 
> Charlotte and Becky have feuded before, but it was with Charlotte as the heel and Becky as the face. While you may think that's just what they should do, it's been done. Turning Becky allows this relationship to enter an entirely different dynamic.
> 
> Plus, things will probably work out better this way for Becky...
> 
> 2. Heels Have It Easier In This Company Than Faces
> 
> Okay, here's a part where I actually do take WWE to task for how they run things instead of cynically defending them. At some point, they seem to have forgotten what good people act and talk like. The blame likely has to do with having a whole staff of writers who have varying levels of knowledge of wrestling and who all have to cater to the fickle opinions of one man while also keeping up the mandates of a brand-obsessed corporate office. In short: there's too many cooks being forced to make a bland, consistently inconsistent product.
> 
> In effect, that means that all the babyfaces talk and act the same, and they're not allowed to have many dimensions beyond generic "good guy" attributes. Heels, meanwhile, are at least allowed to show some bare humanity and inflect some real-world frustration and indignation into their characters. That's why, despite the tonal dissonance of her performance with the crowd reaction, Becky still gave the promo of her career this past Tuesday.
> 
> "Okay," you say. "But what good is Becky turning heel if it's just meant to build Charlotte? Charlotte is overpushed and overrated!"
> 
> 1. Charlotte Has The Biggest Upside
> 
> People tend to not like corporate champions. And they tend to not like nepotism. The fact that Charlotte has been positioned as one of the company's top female performers, and the fact that she's wrestling royalty mean that there's naturally going to be some resentment from fans.
> 
> However, the quick turnaround a lot of people have made on Charlotte in the past few days because of a decision made about a different wrestler is frankly unwarranted and ludicrous. People are now acting like they've always hated Charlotte, always thought she was overrated, always thought she was protected by management because their manic pixie dream girlfriend Becky is the heel in a feud, and not her.
> 
> We'll just ignore that Charlotte has been one of the most consistent big match performers in the company for years. We'll just forget that she has carried herself with the same level of confidence and swagger that her legendary father did.
> 
> Regardless of what you think of Charlotte, Becky, or whatever happens in this feud, Charlotte has earned her spot as ace of the women's division. Becky turning heel is just another chapter in the Queen's run. And ultimately, it helps the both of them.


Credit to http://whatculture.com/wwe/7-real-reasons-wwe-turned-becky-lynch-heel

A Good Read


----------



## JTB33b

This is why all wrestlers should be allowed creative control. If Becky had creative contol she could say " I am not blaming the fans. it makes no sense. not doing it"


----------



## WWEfan4eva

They would never let them


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah in what fucking world is Becky the heel in this situation? Becky has been the underdog of the women on SDL for ages now, always losing and getting the short end of the stick. So Becky FINALLY strings together some wins and earns a title shot and then Charlotte waltzes in and wins 1 match and gets added to that match and then goes on to take the title. Becky has every fucking right to be pissed and be fed up with Charlotte, Charlotte snaked her outta the title. 

All together Charlotte's been what a 7 time womens champion in a span of 3 years? How many times has Becky been champion? oh yeah 1 time in all her time since being on the main roster, 1 fucking time compared to Charlotte's 7.

I don't get how those dumb fucks in creative think for a second the fans aren't gonna be on Becky's side with this. So of course they have to make her shit on the fans even though it makes no fucking sense cause Becky has always been over with the fans, the fans was even cheering her at SS when she attacked Charlotte, and was chanting "You deserve it!" at Charlotte while she was laying on the floor. 

So i don't get why kayfabe wise she'd feel the need to randomly antagonize the fans even though they are backing her up with everything shes saying, it just looks dumb and forced.

And fuck you Charlotte with that fucking crying, how many times have you stabbed Becky in the back? We're supposed to feel sympathy for Charlotte even though she has betrayed Becky multiple times in the past? fuck outta here.


----------



## Halifax

Charlotte is the heel in all of this. 
They were supposed to be great friends when Charlotte turn her back on Charlotte not so long ago, Then she wanted to be friends with her again because the heels on Smackdown wanted nothing to do wit her 

Now she act like a hypocrite against Becky when she haven´t even bother to really ask for forgivness for what she did to her in the past. And this is the same girl who turn her back and humiliate her own father.


----------



## Skyblazer

Since coming to Smackdown, Charlotte has valued Becky's friendship first and foremost more than the title.

Becky on the other hand turned on Charlotte because of her obsession with getting the title back. Becky feels that Charlotte took it from her and Becky turned on her because she values the title more than her friendship with Charlotte.

This story should have been hammered home last week.

Becky is clearly the heel here.

The issue is that they haven't humanized Charlotte as a face so that people naturally connect with her and want her to win.


----------



## SAMCRO

Skyblazer said:


> Since coming to Smackdown, Charlotte has valued Becky's friendship first and foremost more than the title.
> 
> Becky on the other hand turned on Charlotte because of her obsession with getting the title back. Becky feels that Charlotte took it from her and Becky turned on her because she values the title more than her friendship with Charlotte.
> 
> This story should have been hammered home last week.
> 
> Becky is clearly the heel here.
> 
> The issue is that they haven't humanized Charlotte as a face so that people naturally connect with her and want her to win.


Charlotte valued her friendship with Becky when she got to SDL cause all the other heels was against her, imo she only got in good with Becky again cause no one else wanted her there. To me it just looked like Charlotte was using Becky as an ally cause she had no other option. Becky has a good heart and is easily manipulated, Charlotte used that to her advantage once again and got her as an ally cause all the other heels was against her.

When Charlotte first got to SDL she was just as cocky and arrogant as ever and ready to establish herself as the top heel of the brand, except all the other heels lead by Natalya was completely against Charlotte being there and wanted her gone. So of course not long after that Charlotte was all of a sudden a valiant passionate babyface and reunited with her best friend Becky again, why? Cause as i said she had no choice cause if she didn't she'd have no backup on there.

And again Charlotte never once apologized to Becky for all the times she stabbed Becky in the back. So Becky finally has enough and gets Charlotte once, and all of a sudden shes the bad guy here while Charlotte is the sympathetic face? hell no, Becky has gotten the shit end of the stick for too long while Charlotte's been given everything, so Becky finally takes a stand and wont be pushed aside anymore, shes the hero and underdog in this story not Charlotte.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I think the WWE 100% by succeeding

Everyone is talking about Becky now

Turning her back on her friend


----------



## Manhands

*Becky is a tweener*

Its the only thing that fits at this point. I do believe they wanted to turn her full heel, but I think they have gone back on that. If you watch the youtube segment of her promo last week on the official WWE youtube channel, they skipped over the part where she went after the fans.

Today on the recap on Smackdown, they ignored that part also.

However, she is no longer the plucky underdog baby face either. Her character has definitely changed. She is more vicious, she does not care about playing fair etc.


Personally, I love the change.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Yeah, That I like Tweener

But, They won't turn Charlotte heel


----------



## Manhands

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Yeah, That I like Tweener
> 
> But, They won't turn Charlotte heel


Probably not, though to be honest I am not too bothered by it yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Becky is gonna stomp a mudhole in Charlotte and walk it dry. :becky


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

I think they will go with both of them being shades of grey characters. You could see a hint of it during Charlotte's promo and in her expression at the end of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Give it more time before you declare something like that.

Last week they did everything they could to try to make Becky get the fans to turn against her. Even on their Social media and Youtube pages this past week, they tried to frame Becky as a bad guy.

This week was fine. But give it more time.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

But, Becky won't be winning at HITC anyways


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Attacking someone from behind and calling them a bitch with an angry, bitter scowl on her face because she got beat in a match cleanly is not being a "tweener". Becky is a heel. I know nobody can accept it because they don't want to since she's popular, Charlotte is unsympathetic and it makes no sense, but it's WWE. She's a heel. They tried the "you people hated me" angle and it didn't work, so they dropped that, but she's still presented as a heel.

This is not a Stone Cold Steve Austin role. She's a god damn heel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Attacking someone from behind and calling them a bitch with an angry, bitter scowl on her face because she got beat in a match cleanly is not being a "tweener". Becky is a heel. I know nobody can accept it because they don't want to since she's popular, Charlotte is unsympathetic and it makes no sense, but it's WWE. She's a heel. They tried the "you people hated me" angle and it didn't work, so they dropped that, but she's still presented as a heel.
> 
> This is not a Stone Cold Steve Austin role. She's a god damn heel.


I feel dumb now

I'm the one said I like Heel Becky & I agree with the OP


----------



## Mr PPV420

I seen tweener stuff tonight aswell. Her only issue is with Charlotte. She hasn't attacked any other faces,neither has she went a Paige for giving Charlotte the opportunity. 

Also Carmella took shots at Becky in her promo,usually heels don't go at other heels like that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Tweener is like Purgatory it's not a standing or lasting alignment she will either be Heel which is what the company are intending or slowly revert back to a Babyface which is unlikely at this point.

The Tweener role has always had a pending notion to it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

They didn't play her music


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Tweener... 

Or WWE's most popular female babyface that WWE's trying to turn heel and job out to Charlotte but the crowd refuses to boo her so WWE has to backpeddle and pretend this was the plan all alone?

:becky


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Heel Becky has Heel Aj 2016 levels of coolness. 

I'm definitely enjoying this Becky.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Face, heel, tweeter whatever, just imagine the pop if she were to win the title now. Charlotte NEEDS to drop it to her.


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Good. Chickenshit heel does not really seem to suit her anyway


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



scshaastin said:


> Good. Chickenshit heel does not really seem to suit her anyway


I wouldn't jump the gun just yet


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Becky will win the title and this feud. The issue I see is how will they handle Charlotte's move to RAW to challenge Rousey at WM for the RAW Women's Championship. They don't want to make Becky and the SD title look like an afterthought. They should have Charlotte play up her decision for a few weeks.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Becky will win the title and this feud. The issue I see is how will they handle Charlotte's move to RAW to challenge Rousey at WM for the RAW Women's Championship. They don't want to make Becky and the SD title look like an afterthought. They should have Charlotte play up her decision for a few weeks.


Charlotte wins the Rumble and challenges Ronda if Becky is still champion by Mania (I personally doubt it), then they would play up her decision.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Dolorian said:


> Charlotte wins the Rumble and challenges Ronda *if Becky is still champion by Mania (I personally doubt it)*, then they would play up her decision.


Would Naomi or Asuka fit the bill by then?


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

It's been one week since she was running away from fights and shitting on the fans. It's way too early to say they've abandoned the heel turn. I'll believe WWE still remembers what a tweener is when I see it.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Would Naomi or Asuka fit the bill by then?


If Charlotte moves to RAW I would think they send Alexa to SD so it would probably be her taking the title from Becky (or Carmella if they decide to give it to her). Asuka could probably hold it then but I think if they trade Alexa she'll be getting the tittle.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Dibil13 said:


> It's been one week since she was running away from fights and shitting on the fans. It's way too early to say they've abandoned the heel turn. I'll believe WWE still remembers what a tweener is when I see it.


Well, Just wait to see what happens


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

In fans' eyes she's a face. In WWE's eyes she's a heel. There's no tweener here. :shrug


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

She is clearly a heel and it's great.


----------



## Cianostays

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

I've no faith in WWE's booking team at all. Becky looked great and delivered her lines with real venom (again). However I believe Vince will want to keep Charlotte strong for Ronda so Becky will end up like Nakamura in his fued with Styles. Becky isn't supposed to be over therefore she isn't over.

I really hope I'm wrong because it along with Joe vs AJ is the best fued in the company right now.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

But the difference is Becky will actually win the title, unlike Nakamura. For Rousey/Charlotte to happen one of them will need to go to the opposing show. I highly doubt they will do title for title. That's why I believe Becky will end up winning this feud versus Charlotte. They can wrap their feud up at TLC in a ladder/TLC match. After that Charlotte can win the Rumble and move over to RAW. As for Becky she is in good position going forward. Her versus Asuka would be a good option for WM 35.


----------



## Upstart474

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Becky Lynch does not feel she is a heel but there is so much she can take. I love the crowd reaction, she is in the early ages of becoming a superstar like Daniel Bryan, Austin, and the Rock.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Upstart474 said:


> Becky Lynch does not feel she is a heel but there is so much she can take. I love the crowd reaction, she is in the early ages of becoming a superstar like Daniel Bryan, Austin, and the Rock.


Agreed


----------



## guts64

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

She is the most talented on the mic of the four horsewomen, face or heel. And she is also pretty good in the ring.
She has everything you want for a top star.
It´s up to the management to trust her.
This "heel turn" will do wonders for her.

She is not a tweener by the way. WWE´s tweener are badass faces.
She attacked the vaillant champion after her match from behind.
That´s a heel move in WWE´s mind.
But that´s ok, Becky only needs to do promo without limits and restriction as a heel to be over bigtime.


----------



## Raw is Ronda

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Nope she is a heel. She attacked from behind.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Raw is Ronda said:


> Nope she is a heel. She attacked from behind.


Then again I can say the same thing about Orton when he's a Face but true.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

In my opinion, they set wrong outcome, my scenario for their SummerSlam is like this :

Charlotte do Nature selection to Becky who still lock Carmella with her disarmed,toss Becky to outside then lock Carmella with her(Charlotte) finisher then Mella tap out. 

I don't see Charles robbed Becky at SummerSlam because she pin her clean after she execute her finisher, that's why I say they set wrong outcome


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



The Boy Wonder said:


> But the difference is Becky will actually win the title, unlike Nakamura. For Rousey/Charlotte to happen one of them will need to go to the opposing show. I highly doubt they will do title for title. That's why I believe Becky will end up winning this feud versus Charlotte. They can wrap their feud up at TLC in a ladder/TLC match. After that Charlotte can win the Rumble and move over to RAW. As for Becky she is in good position going forward. Her versus Asuka would be a good option for WM 35.


The problem with this if Becky vs Charlotte ends like this, and Charlotte does win the title, there is a heated feud on SD, why would she chose Ronda over "kicking Becky's ass" and "taking her title".


----------



## Cianostays

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



The Boy Wonder said:


> But the difference is Becky will actually win the title, unlike Nakamura. For Rousey/Charlotte to happen one of them will need to go to the opposing show. I highly doubt they will do title for title. That's why I believe Becky will end up winning this feud versus Charlotte. They can wrap their feud up at TLC in a ladder/TLC match. After that Charlotte can win the Rumble and move over to RAW. As for Becky she is in good position going forward. Her versus Asuka would be a good option for WM 35.


That would be brilliant. On a side note these 2 could have an amazing trilogy of matches at hell in a cell (which had better be a cell match), Evolution (the legit main event story wise) and a TLC match. It could be spectacular. Unfortunately, the booking of this so far doesn't inspire confidence.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

No. She's a heel that gets cheered. She does heel stuff and cuts heel promos.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Shes def a heel. CHarlotte cut a face promo. She just gets the reactions she's not going for.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Fans: Think Becky is face and justified


Vince and his stooges: Want Becky to be heel ..against Charlotte Flair :lmao



Though WWE didn't mention Becky craping on the crowd and commentary wasn't as hard on Becky this week. So maybe they are tweaking it a bit.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Fans: Think Becky is face and justified
> 
> 
> Vince and his stooges: Want Becky to be heel ..against Charlotte Flair :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Though WWE didn't mention Becky craping on the crowd and commentary wasn't as hard on Becky this week. So maybe they are tweaking it a bit.


Yeah I am hoping they changed their minds about Becky insulting the fans because that made no sense. They have always been behind Becky and even more so now.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Like why u guys care? It's obviously Charlotte gonna be winning (thank god) this and feud with Ronda.. :aj3


----------



## RamPaige

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

She's heel to the WWE and a face to the fans. WWE will try everything in their power to get Becky to be booed instead of just doing the simple thing and turning Charlotte heel. Everyone wants to cheer for Becky and the fans have no interest in supporting Charlotte.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

Stop being silly, she's a heel just deal with the garbage writing

Tweeners don't act heelish like Becky did like attacking from behind


----------



## Cianostays

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

I've no real problem with Becky turning heel (I think it was the wrong time to do it). I think it's a role she can perform really well in. I have a problem with crap booking as should everybody. Blaming the fans was really stupid booking (which they have rowed back on thankfully). As long as they don't suddenly have her become a coward and she wins the fued overall, this could be great for Becky. If all of this has been done to feed her to Charlotte, fans have every right to call BS.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Jam said:


> Stop being silly, she's a heel just deal with the *garbage writing*
> 
> Tweeners don't act heelish like Becky did like attacking from behind


Those are the key words.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

2 months from now it'll be "Becky is a jobber", it won't matter if she's a tweener or a heel, wait and see. They're gonna fucking punish her and massacre her career for getting over and ruining their miserable narrative.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



Cianostays said:


> As long as they don't suddenly have her become a coward and she wins the fued overall, this could be great for Becky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Well, they've done that twice so far. First Smackdown in with the heel turn, she tried running away from Charlotte mid brawl, despite holding her ground at the start. Then last night, she attacks Charlotte from behind, right after she has a match.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Becky is a tweener*



The Boy Wonder said:


> But the difference is Becky will actually win the title, unlike Nakamura. For Rousey/Charlotte to happen one of them will need to go to the opposing show. I highly doubt they will do title for title. That's why I believe Becky will end up winning this feud versus Charlotte. They can wrap their feud up at TLC in a ladder/TLC match. After that Charlotte can win the Rumble and move over to RAW. As for Becky she is in good position going forward. Her versus Asuka would be a good option for WM 35.


Her against Asuka would be the best option for Mania 35 but it's for precisely that reason that I'm not counting on it. You're thinking logically. This company doesn't.

They've already made the WWE title an afterthought, to the point that it now might not get in a HIAC match when AJ vs. Joe warrants it far more than Roman vs. Braun or even Hardy vs. Orton. Hard to think they'll give a shit about the SD women's title.

In fact, they might well do something like Naomi vs. Carmella for the title at Mania just to make sure the match has no chance of overshadowing Charlotte vs. Ronda because Asuka and Becky would probably have a better match, and Vince is that petty.


----------



## PatrickkJane

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

The WWE have a chance to create a female wrestler who will be truly over with the fans. Similar to a female Daniel Bryan. But the WWE will book her in such a way that she will become a jobber in a few months and will barely get any crowd reaction.


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Becky is a tweener*

They edited the fan bashing and questioning the fans line. With the video package that they shown makes her come off like a cocky heel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

When will she interact with Paige?

That's the main reason Charlotte got in


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

John Pollock of POST Wrestling says that he was told after Smackdown that the creative direction has been slightly changed for Becky and Charlotte moving forward.

Based on the crowd reaction, WWE is not going with the traditional heel-babyface storyline anymore. Instead, it is going to be about two ex-best friends who think that they are both right in the situation and won’t back down from one another.

In other words, neither Becky or Charlotte will be portrayed as the traditional heel or babyface in this storyline. - From IWNerd.com. What do y'all think?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Becky is a heel right now and that is it in the WWE eyes. Nothing else and nothing less. What they did was getting Becky more over and popular with the fans while half of them boo Charlotte. *_


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034914822712786944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034931122289790978


----------



## Matthew Castillo

On the one hand the Iron Shiek is one of the all time great heels and unlike Ric Flair or George "The Animal" Steele he's never had any kind of notable face run, on the other hand due to pure nostalgia no wrestler over the age of 55 is really a heel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I wonder why the WWE didn't use her new theme when she was walking back


----------



## Cianostays

After Smackdown last night, teasing the prospect of Becky effectively becoming a female Stone Cold rather than a Miz type heel, I'm reminded of a line I usually say to sports fans:

The despair I can handle, it's the hope I can't stand.

You've potentially got a fued for the ages here WWE. Please, don't screw this up.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, it been like 2 weeks

Everyone calling her Female Stone Cold, She's not

She cut a great heel promo last week

This week she waited attacked Charlotte and called her a bitch

Can we not jump the gun, I'm a fan a Becky Lynch, But she's still the Heel in this feud


----------



## WindPhoenix

Becky's actions weren't tweener they were that of a heel especially with the way she attacked and the way she called Charlotte a bitch. 

With Charlotte, they need to be careful of how they present her. I think that they aren't going to go with pure face and more shades of grey. With the photo that Charlotte posted indicates more that she is focused on Becky with no distractions.


----------



## Ger

WindPhoenix said:


> ...and the way she called Charlotte a bitch.


I am still not sure doing that was an good idea.  Doesn`t matter what happens in future.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm still wondering is she goiing to have a new theme or just keep her old one, Now her & Charlotte are tweeners


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036004028612857856
Love the Shirt on her

She's Fierce


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036351080236503041
Seems like the tweet didn't come out last time


----------



## Blonde

Sincere said:


> I know. I don't know what people who were hoping for a Becky heel turn were thinking. It was and still is entirely unwarranted.
> 
> You don't turn your most over female face on SDL heel before you put her over. You put her over, then you turn her heel when her heat begins to die down.
> 
> You don't tell a months-long (if not years-long) underdog babyface story that crescendos into a loss and heel turn that only predictably makes her more over as a babyface.
> 
> I do want to see what heel Becky would look like, eventually. But it wasn't the time for it. It was the time to giver her the babyface payoff, not a heel turn simply because of backstage politics.
> 
> And if anyone thinks a heel turn at this point, the way they did it here, isn't just going to result in Becky putting Charlotte FLAIR over in time for "historic Evolution," you're kidding yourselves.
> 
> Look at the depths WWE sunk to with Brock in order to attempt to get Roman over. None of this is for Becky's benefit. And a single moment of brief catharsis at Summerslam won't be worth watching her have to work an unserviceable storyline to put Charlotte over as a face.


After Becky cut some great promos Charlotte is getting credit for 'making Becky look good in the feud' :hmmm
That's all Becky's doing, she has talent that Nepotism didn't inherit.


----------



## Shaneoo

The attitude of the fans is anti-establishment. If they get behind someone and another person gets that position, that will get behind their choice more passionately.

The fans relate to Becky and don't with Charlotte. It is very similar to Austin vs. Rock. Austin was the every man buried by the system who stopped playing by those rules and took what he wanted. He didn't have good locks, was articulate, didn't have the pedigree etc.

Rock had the looks, the natural talent, then heritage. The every man can't relate to that, so they envy it.

They need to capture that. Charlotte is the QUEEN, she is Genetically superior. Her entire gimmick is based on being better than everyone else and being entitled to it. 

Someone said earlier Becky is the heel for attacking Charlotte and calling her a bitch. Actually saying words like bitch make you look cool and anti-establishment. Also if you used continuity, Charlotte blinded sided Becky plenty of time in the past with no real resolution. So in that context, Charlotte is getting karma.



Jam said:


> Stop being silly, she's a heel just deal with the garbage writing
> 
> Tweeners don't act heelish like Becky did like attacking from behind


The definition of a heel is someone who is hated. No action can be defined as a heel action or a babyface action.

The audience feel Becky's actions were justified and they love her so she is the babyface. 

Also consider the continuity of the story-lines which feeds into the audience's feelings which goes to your point about the writing being garbage. Charlotte has attacked Becky from behind multiple times. She even had her father sexual assault Becky so Charlotte could retain the title. They didn't resolve that story at all, and didn't tell the story of them getting over those issues and becoming friends. 

The fans want Becky to TAKE IT. They see having good matches, cutting promo's etc don't change anything. They feel it doesn't matter who they like, WWE has their chosen few and Charlotte is one of them. 

Babyfaces are loved. Heels are hated. You can do things that are normally viewed as heel moves, but if the fans feel it is JUSTIFIED they will not hate you.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

She's a Tweener, But Borderline Heel


----------



## Shaneoo

WWEfan4eva said:


> She's a Tweener, But Borderline Heel


No such thing as a border line heel. The fans love her, so she isn't a heel. It is a failed heel turn.


----------



## Hangman

Shaneoo said:


> No such thing as a border line heel. The fans love her, so she isn't a heel. It is a failed heel turn.


She's what ever the fuck the company says she is. They say she's a heel she's a heel.


----------



## Cianostays

I'm torn by the angle of Becky jumping Charlotte last night. On the one hand it was quite clever and not something we see a lot of so it gives Becky a cool heel moment when she takes off the wig. However, Charlotte has not gotten the upper hand on Becky at all since Summerslam. I fear we're going to see Charlotte win clean via submission at HIAC. That, imo, would be the stupidest thing they could do and effectively kill what could and should be one of the fueds of the year. I really, really hope I am wrong.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## iarwain

Becky is white hot right now. Of course, WWE will do what they always do and throw cold water on her by having their usual favorites win. In this case, Charlotte.

I like the comparisons between Becky and Stone Cold. Becky should keep up the cursing and start bringing beer to the ring lol. In fact, Ronda Rousey has Roddy Piper's old gimmick, Becky should become Stone Cold Becky Lynch. Complete with glass breaking, theme music, and skull t-shirts.


----------



## Stevieg1993

If Charlotte wins, do it in a way to make Becky strong. Heard people saying she's the new female Austin. If you have her lose, have her lose by passing out from the pain from Flairs finisher. Have her refuse to tap out or quit. Maybe even have Charlotte attack her or refuse to let go once the match is over. Something which Becky gets up to a round of applause and making Charlotte look the heel. Yes I'm basically saying a reconstruction of Hart v Austin. But think it could work.


----------



## Asuka842

WWE has never done that with Becky, they've never had an interest in making her "lose strong." Also people are tired of seeing her get built up only to lose in the biggest moments, especially in favor of someone like Charlotte who already has more than enough accolades as it is. That's part of why they're on Becky's side right now.

No she needs to WIN and that's the only way to give this a good payoff at this point.


----------



## Cianostays

She needs to win the fued but not necessarily at HIAC. For me, Austin vs Bret recreation would be epic but it doesn't have to be that way. Becky can have Charlotte pinned with the ref out of position or the ref doesn't see her foot on the rope or Charlotte taps but the ref is out of position. Ideally imo Becky captures the title clean as a whistle at Evolution. I just have an awful feeling she'll be Nakamura to Charlotte's AJ.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## WindPhoenix

Becky is closer to heel AJ from 2016 than Austin. She has a chaser narrative so naturally it makes her hard to hate by snapping especially when everyone wanted you to win. I think if you change her look, theme and get the title on her it's easier to get people to hate Becky.

A double turn means Charlotte will rise to the top and Becky will fade. It's the worst option for Becky.


----------



## Stevieg1993

I'd also have the match with Charlotte making her way out then Becky just handbushing her from behind. Have the two fighting outside with Becky having the upper hand. She grabs a Mic and shouts "Lower The Cell" and nothing happens then she screams it again then the cell lowers nearly crushing Charlotte as she rolls out the way to avoid it. Then Becky gets in the cell and the bell rings. They fight inside the cell for around 5 minutes, using the cell as a weapon as well then somebody raises the cell.



WindPhoenix said:


> Becky is closer to heel AJ from 2016 than Austin. She has a chaser narrative so naturally it makes her hard to hate by snapping especially when everyone wanted you to win. I think if you change her look, theme and get the title on her it's easier to get people to hate Becky.
> 
> A double turn means Charlotte will rise to the top and Becky will fade. It's the worst option for Becky.



Doesn't have too be so much of a double turn, just an act of frustration. Charlotte doesn't have to turn her back on the fans, just see a more ruthless side to her. I personally think this fued should be about heel or face.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Stevieg1993 said:


> Doesn't have too be so much of a double turn, just an act of frustration. Charlotte doesn't have to turn her back on the fans, just see a more ruthless side to her. I personally think this fued should be about heel or face.


Wrestling usually works better with comprehensive and easy to follow storytelling. Blurring the lines between face and heel doesn't draw heavy interest since most of it goes over most people's heads.

Becky as a heel works better with the title than without it.


----------



## Asuka842

When people see one women who as "heir" who's had pretty much every accolade/opportunity handed to her on a silver platter in record and, and is given preferential treatment in part because of who her daddy is at least, and who even calls herself "genetically superior."

And the other is someone who people feel has been held down, pushed to the side, not given the same opportunities despite being organically over, and who was being built up only to once again eat the pin in a big match so that the other one can have yet another title reign as quickly as possible.

People are not going to sympathize with the former over the latter, because they can relate to the latter much easier. Also there's an element of giving the proverbial middle finger to WWE and their tone deaf booking in-general as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think last night should disprove the idea of Becky being a "tweener". Not so much in what she did, because of course guys like Austin and Rock have done things like this in the past.

But in the way they portrayed Charlotte as the face taking a picture with a little girl in the crowd. I've said before that I'll live with Becky as a heel as long as she's not insulting the crowd and trying to create a narrative that doesn't exist.

And as long as she gets that title, fine by me.


----------



## WindPhoenix

As long as they don't try to make her the female equivalent of heel Sami Zayn then this turn should do well for her.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

TD Stinger said:


> I think last night should *disprove the idea of Becky being a "tweener"*. Not so much in what she did, because of course guys like Austin and Rock have done things like this in the past.
> 
> But in the way they portrayed Charlotte as the face taking a picture with a little girl in the crowd. I've said before that I'll live with Becky as a heel as long as she's not insulting the crowd and trying to create a narrative that doesn't exist.
> 
> And as long as she gets that title, fine by me.




See it's obvious that WWE wants Becky as a heel and Charlotte as a face but if she was truly a heel why is Becky not interfering in Charlotte's matches and not teaming with other heels on TV? The fans thing was the only thing that was not tweener and that stopped quick. Becky doing anything to Charlotte is not going to get booed and yet they keep having Becky beat up Charlotte and Becky doesn't react to other faces. If they wanted Becky to be a true heel wouldn't they go all out and have Becky attack Paige or Naomi? 


Then you have Graves not on Becky's side and Saxton on Becky's side on SD. WWE is all over the place with this feud sending mixed messages. Also Road Dogg saying pick a side on Twitter. 


fpalm That Charlotte fan interaction was so freaking forced. "Please love i'm such a role model" Made me want Becky to beat her up more


----------



## Blonde

ThEmB0neZ said:


> fpalm That Charlotte fan interaction was so freaking forced. "Please love i'm such a role model" Made me want Becky to beat her up more


I was glad when Becky beat up Nepotism after that fake selfie set up. 

They wouldn't shut up about her 18-2 record and all it did was remind me that thing beat Asuka's streak and robbed what would be a good MR development for a talented female wrestler.


----------



## LucasXXII

ThEmB0neZ said:


> See it's obvious that WWE wants Becky as a heel and Charlotte as a face but if she was truly a heel *why is Becky not interfering in Charlotte's matches and not teaming with other heels on TV?* The fans thing was the only thing that was not tweener and that stopped quick. Becky doing anything to Charlotte is not going to get booed and yet they keep having Becky beat up Charlotte and Becky doesn't react to other faces. If they wanted Becky to be a true heel wouldn't they go all out and have Becky attack Paige or Naomi?


Well it could be because it's still early days in this program. From what I've seen they only do meaningless multi-person matches when they've (temporarily) run out of ideas with the feud. 

But it's also curious that apparently a lot of the babyfaces on the roster are picking Becky's side on social media. I reckon at this stage Becky is supposed to be a tweener, but they're not set on her being that or a full heel in the long term yet.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Alvarez said WWE might do a double turn this Sunday with Charlotte and Becky. That sounds like a good idea but I don't see it being beneficial for one of them in the long run. By going heel Charlotte will end up having the more entertaining character. It will be hard for Becky to maintain the new attitude she has if Charlotte becomes a heel.


----------



## Cianostays

The Boy Wonder said:


> Alvarez said WWE might do a double turn this Sunday with Charlotte and Becky. That sounds like a good idea but I don't see it being beneficial for one of them in the long run. By going heel Charlotte will end up having the more entertaining character. It will be hard for Becky to maintain the new attitude she has if Charlotte becomes a heel.


I actually think Becky would get an even bigger reaction if Charlotte went heel (especially full on corporate champion type heel). There'd be no ambiguity and it would double down on the theme that Charlotte gets handed opportunities that Becky has to work her ass off to get. She could cut scathing promos on Charlotte not being able to beat her on her own. I think it could work very well with Charlotte turning heel and Becky's character more or less staying the same. 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMC

I'm just here to say that week after week Becky is delivering. I know others disagree but I personally think this is the best thing that has happened to her in so long. Becky > all.


----------



## WindPhoenix

I don't buy the double turn rumour at all. It sounds like Alvarez fantasy booking. Charlotte seemed more on the babyface side on the go home show and Becky was clearly the heel.

Becky and Charlotte don't really need a double turn and doing it only hurts Becky since she hasn't found her in-ring niche yet and her heel character is still developing.


----------



## Cianostays

WindPhoenix said:


> I don't buy the double turn rumour at all. It sounds like Alvarez fantasy booking. Charlotte seemed more on the babyface side on the go home show and Becky was clearly the heel.
> 
> Becky and Charlotte don't really need a double turn and doing it only hurts Becky since she hasn't found her in-ring niche yet and her heel character is still developing.


You could well be right on the double turn being BS. It doesn't have to happen at all because what they are doing now is clearly working well. I think a double turn would be brilliant but will admit that the fued is pretty damn good already. Just don't screw things up by having Becky lose clean on Sun.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

People aren't buying her heel character. Sorry but they just don't sympathize with Charlotte in this situation at all. WWE needs to swallow their pride/arrogance and make adjustments.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Asuka842 said:


> People aren't buying her heel character. Sorry but they just don't sympathize with Charlotte in this situation at all. WWE needs to swallow their pride/arrogance and make adjustments.


Just like they needed to make adjustments when Cena was getting booed out of the building and AJ was getting cheered.

They already have, they are pretty much telling you that you can cheer or boo whoever. Becky is clearly the heel, but they aren't going to stop you from cheering her. 

2 tweeners with no face characteristics is a dead feud.


----------



## LucasXXII

A gradual double turn throughout the feud would be better. Not sure if the "creative" for the women's division have it in them to get it right though. As far as the depth of the storyline goes they've been appalling since day one.


----------



## WindPhoenix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=309&v=I7mRxS90CrQ

This is who started the double turn rumours.


----------



## Ryder92

It's not Charlotte's fault that Becky (bad booking) is "inept" and can't close the deal. I love a good rags to riches story, but Charlotte is better than Becky who is a good hand, but that's what she is.


----------



## Cianostays

Ryder92 said:


> It's not Charlotte's fault that Becky (bad booking) is "inept" and can't close the deal. I love a good rags to riches story, but Charlotte is better than Becky who is a good hand, but that's what she is.


Is that you Road Dogg [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body

Ryder92 said:


> It's not Charlotte's fault that Becky (bad booking) is "inept" and can't close the deal. I love a good rags to riches story, but Charlotte is better than Becky who is a good hand, but that's what she is.


Said no one ever.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I love heel Becky so far since she turned. She has not only beat up Charlotte to her face but behind her back as well. Something that it is rare to see in a person with an allignment. Becky also owned Charlotte on the mic when they had their segment last week and the best Charlotte can come up with is that Becky is a loser. Really? A face calling a heel a loser? Shouldn't it be the other way? Before that line, the fans were on Becky's side and after that, it got the fans more on Becky's side. I do think there is going to be a dq at Hell In A Cell so they can continue to feud at Evolution where Becky takes the title off of Charlotte's shoulders and they will have another match in the super show and Becky will win that to end the feud. To seen Charlotte to Raw after the Royal Rumble. *_


----------



## TD Stinger

What this needs to be is just 2 former friends who want to fight each other. Becky doesn't have to go back to being bubbly babyface. You don't even have to turn Charlotte full heel. But leave the crowd out of it, and do obvious things like this past SD where you clearly try to paint Charlotte as the good guy.

And granted, Charlotte is not wrong in this story. She won the title fair and square. And Becky in kayfabe is being a sore loser. But clearly the fans aren't going to treat her as a heel and Charlotte, while not wrong now, has done wrong things in the past especially with Becky.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Ryder92 said:


> It's not Charlotte's fault that Becky (bad booking) is "inept" and can't close the deal. I love a good rags to riches story, but Charlotte is better than Becky who is a good hand, but that's what she is.


Umm




















and when Charlotte beats Becky












If you want to say Becky can't do it when it counts that's also bullshit because Becky had so few opportunities like 1 title match in 16 months and always got robbed every time when Becky was about to win(like every MITB ect..) Singles matches are where you prove you're better and Becky's already proved she can beat Charlotte.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm getting really annoyed with fans who don't like heel Becky

I hope it's not true about the double turn, People are stupid


----------



## Mango13

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with fans who don't like heel Becky


Becky fans don't like anything. (well most Becky fans) I on the other hand love heel Becky. it's actually made me give a shit about her again lol.


----------



## Buster Cannon

Just wishful thinking but I hope this heel turn means she'll have a long dominant run as champion and not just another victim to get fed to Charlotte. I'm over bland ass Charlotte,Becky should have the limelight now.


----------



## Sincere

Asuka842 said:


> People aren't buying her heel character. Sorry but they just don't sympathize with Charlotte in this situation at all. WWE needs to swallow their pride/arrogance and make adjustments.


I think people are fine with her character. In fact, I'd say most seem to think it's an improvement from what I've seen/heard. The problem isn't her character, which virtually everyone seems to like, it's WWE's attempts to force a warped alignment narrative that is falling flat and annoying people. The two seem to get conflated.

Generally speaking, virtually no one wants to see Charlotte to triumph over Becky. Virtually everyone wants to see Becky win. But WWE doesn't want to accept that reality.

In other words, "heel" Becky isn't the problem. WWE's agenda is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

A double turn? I'm on board but keep Becky as a more edgy grey area Babyface against an arrogant and obnoxious Charlotte, It's a done deal.


----------



## Ryder92

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Umm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when Charlotte beats Becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to say Becky can't do it when it counts that's also bullshit because Becky had so few opportunities like 1 title match in 16 months and always got robbed every time when Becky was about to win(like every MITB ect..) Singles matches are where you prove you're better and Becky's already proved she can beat Charlotte.


*Sigh*

The point was that Becky has been booked to lose a shitload of matches this year which is why I said (bad booking). Charlotte isn't to blame for that. And in character she won the triple threat match fairly. Booing her for these reasons is silly.


----------



## Shaneoo

Ultron said:


> She's what ever the fuck the company says she is. They say she's a heel she's a heel.


Nope. A babyface is loved. A heel is hated. 

If the fans love you, you are a babyface. If the booker tried to turn you heel and the fans still love you, it is a failed heel turn.

These are basic Wrestling terms. It is like learning position on a sport. If you can't grasp the basics, this type of conversation is out of your lane.


----------



## GrapplingAddict

I don't understand why some people think that the Heel/Face dynamic needs to be clear all the time. Why can't there be shades of grey? It is possible to redefine traditional concepts.


----------



## domotime2

GrapplingAddict said:


> I don't understand why some people think that the Heel/Face dynamic needs to be clear all the time. Why can't there be shades of grey? It is possible to redefine traditional concepts.


totally.... but it's all about what the WWE is actually presenting that matters most, and what frustrates "smart" fans. 

The stuff they've been doing the past two weeks has been GREAT..and i hope they continue with it because it has been shades of grey. It's been Charlotte saying "what did you want me to do" and becky saying "let me have my moment alone"... and then you let the fans decide, and they have CLEARLY.

It's when they shove Becky saying "the fans dont support me", when it frustrates smart fans because it's bogus and it's NOT LETTING shades of grey happen. It also forces us to try and not boo Charlotte, a woman they clearly want to be the face of the womens division and the person to face rousey at mania.


----------



## Shaneoo

domotime2 said:


> totally.... but it's all about what the WWE is actually presenting that matters most, and what frustrates "smart" fans.
> 
> The stuff they've been doing the past two weeks has been GREAT..and i hope they continue with it because it has been shades of grey. It's been Charlotte saying "what did you want me to do" and becky saying "let me have my moment alone"... and then you let the fans decide, and they have CLEARLY.
> 
> It's when they shove Becky saying "the fans dont support me", when it frustrates smart fans because it's bogus and it's NOT LETTING shades of grey happen. It also forces us to try and not boo Charlotte, a woman they clearly want to be the face of the womens division and the person to face rousey at mania.


There are always shades of grey to the story. Heel and Babyface are about the emotion. You can have a story where the babyface is not clear cut, 100% pure. As long as the audience feels there actions are justified, they are the babyface. 

They have not let the crowd decide because they are clearly trying to make Becky the heel if you listen to the commentary and how they describe her actions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good Becky is good, but Bad Becky is better. :becky


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I like Bad Becky


----------



## Sincere

Becky Lynch is justified, in hip-hop form:


----------



## Tornado31619

Apparently Becky signs were confiscated at HIAC, but WWE said that they risked blocking the view of those behind them.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Her reign better last longer than until October 06. :cuss:


----------



## Whacker

I think heel Beck is fantastic!


----------



## Disruptive_One

Charlotte took a cheap shot at Becky and still got her ass kicked tonight. Loved it!


----------



## Martins

This woman *exuded* presence in that promo tonight. Very well executed segment. I haven't been watching the shows at all, mostly just browse through the videos when they get uploaded on the Youtube channel, but I might have to start paying closer attention if they actually manage to allow her to keep on being this great :mark


----------



## Asuka842

This kind of reminds me of the story about Ricky Steamboat. Supposedly he asks at one time whether he should turn heel, and someone told him that he was so over with the crowd that he could attack a man with a chainsaw and the crowd would ask what the other guy did to deserve it.

There are some performers that the fans just do not want to boo.

Also Charlotte not being the most sympathetic character doesn't help either.


----------



## shadows123

Tornado31619 said:


> Apparently Becky signs were confiscated at HIAC, but WWE said that they risked blocking the view of those behind them.


Yet another instalment of WWE going out of their way to push their narrative instead of listening to the fans.. Why they want people to sympathise with Charlotte, the multi time women champ who excels as a heel, against a sympathetic natural babyface is beyond me.. Plus this version of Becky has been awesome..absolute bad ass... But knowing wwe, they will go out of their way to bury Becky now to make Charlotte their female Roman reigns...

Also, as a fan, i think the most interesting thing going on in wwe these days is actually (face) Vince vs (heel) fans more than anything else...


----------



## Lavidavi35

I’m so happy Becky is finally getting the spotlight and writing she deserves! The highlight of WWE Rn! So in love with heel Becky!!! All Hail THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## Asuka842

WWE trying to ignore how Charlotte spent most of her time as champion on Raw as a pure heel, and treated Becky like shit/betrayed her only a few years ago (heck her dad freaking kissed Becky to try and help Charlotte win a match, which was grossed) and was just a stuck up jerk in-general, doesn't help sell the "Heel Becky" narrative either.

WWE might pretend like it doesn't count if it happened more than 2 weeks ago, but many fans still remember it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Love the Coronation last night

The Queen is here


----------



## WWEfan4eva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043955183162707968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043952267769126912
Just call her the Queen of Smackdown


----------

